# Why Palestinians don't just leave Gaza?? Difficul to do!



## nat4900 (Apr 16, 2015)

Although most right wingers cannot stomach the Huffington Post....This article addresses a depressing truth for average Palestinians caught in the crossfire.

Why Don t Palestinians Just Leave Gaza They Can t.

As airstrikes have rained down on Gaza in recent weeks, hundreds of thousands of Palestinians have been forced to flee their homes. Some received leaflets and phone calls from the Israeli army, urging them to evacuate ahead of fighting. Others simply feared that the airstrikes, tank shells and cross-fire might take their lives and those of their loved ones.

Yet for many Gaza residents, there are few secure places left to seek shelter. In fact, many don't have the slightest chance of exiting the enclave.

*Here's why:*

*OVER LAND*

The only legal ways in and out of Gaza are through its official border crossings with Israel and Egypt. Gaza has little control over those crossings, and both of its neighbors have severely restricted the movement of people and goods across the borders because of security concerns.


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 16, 2015)

Apparently, the Palestinians need to solve _everyone's_ problem by getting rid of the Hamas terrorists. 

_No terrorists firing rockets, no airstrikes to take them out, no problems._


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 16, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Apparently, the Palestinians need to solve _everyone's_ problem by getting rid of the Hamas terrorists.
> 
> _No terrorists firing rockets, no airstrikes to take them out, no problems._




Well you'd need to reconcile the issue whether Hamas is a cause or an effect.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 16, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, the Palestinians need to solve _everyone's_ problem by getting rid of the Hamas terrorists.
> ...


Hamas is a terrorist scum sucking sheep fucking bunch of assholes.  That's how we settle it. Let's send them to Allah.  Then we can send the Fatah assholes.  When the Palis come up with someone who actually cares about governing over lining his own pockets we can talk statehood.


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 16, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, the Palestinians need to solve _everyone's_ problem by getting rid of the Hamas terrorists.
> ...


Hamas is the _cause _of the airstrikes.

No Hamas firing rockets or digging tunnels into Israel for terrorist attacks, no airstrikes. Simple.

Kind of like _Don't pull a gun on a bunch of heavily armed cops, don't get shot.
_
Understand now?


----------



## Penelope (Apr 16, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



Yep, Israelis are getting killed and their cities and homes destroyed constantly.  Ha Ha.


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 16, 2015)

Penelope

The fact that terrorist attacks in Israel are down right now is proof their fight against the Hamas terrorists is working (although Israel does still get hit). That's good news for Israel and anyone else who wants to end terrorism.

Seems to be _bad_ news for you, though. That's telling.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 16, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...


Yes we know you're a brain dead joo-hater. So what?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 16, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


Indeed, leadership is a serious problem.

Fatah/PA is a western construct (with all of the western corruption) that does not represent the people.

Hamas's only redeeming value is that it is not Fatah.

I have posted many Palestinians here: Who Are The Palestinians US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum many of whom would be better leaders and actually are leading the ME to peace.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 16, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


I like your avatar.


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 16, 2015)

*From the Israeli government (Netanyahu's) point of view to the Israelis*:

Those crazy Palestinians want to destroy Israel....Vote for us since we're the only ones that can protect you.....

*From Hamas (Mashal's) point of you to the Palestinians:*

Those land grabbing, colonists Israelis want the little bit of land you have left....Vote for us since we're the only ones who can bloody Israelis' noses and stop the bulldozers.

Ironic that Hamas calls itself "The Resistance".....(a term familiar to Jews)
Israel and the United States call them terrorists.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 16, 2015)

*Where did the hundreds of thousands of Arab refugees currently "living" in Gaza come from? The came from villages like Najd in 1948.
Sderot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
"Sderot was founded in 1951 on lands that belonged to the Palestinian Arab village of Najd[6]and is located a few miles south of the village's ruins. On 13 May 1948, Najd was occupied by the Negev Brigade as part ofOperation Barak, and the villagers were driven out[7] to Gaza."
*They came from the crime of ethnic cleansing that brought the racist Jewish state into existence.*


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 16, 2015)

Israelis are _ALSO_ victims......but not necessarily from Hamas rockets, but from a corrupt leadership that perpetuates the discord by promulgating fear to the Jewish citizenry...and apartheid practices toward Palestinians.


----------



## Ame®icano (Apr 16, 2015)

Even if they could leave, nobody wants them.


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 16, 2015)

Ame®icano said:


> Even if they could leave, nobody wants them.


 

Well, maybe we can get the British to give them Puerto Rico?....
Of course, Puerto Ricans may not like it but "so what"? Right?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 16, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> ndeed, leadership is a serious problem.
> 
> Fatah/PA is a western construct (with all of the western corruption) that does not represent the people.
> 
> Hamas's only redeeming value is that it is not Fatah.


*And it's worth remembering where Hamas (and Fatah) came from:*
"Another often cited example (of political blowback) is Israeli support of Islamic movements in the 1970s and 1980s intended to weaken the PLO, and leading to the creation of Hamas.[5][6][7]

"With its takeover of Gaza after the 1967 war with Egypt, Israel hunted down secular Palestinian Liberation Organization factions but dropped the previous Egyptian rulers' harsh restrictions against Islamic activists.[8] 

"In fact, Israel for many years tolerated and at times encouraged Islamic activists and groups as a counterweight to the secular nationalists of the PLO and its dominant faction, Fatah."
*IOW, if Israel had never engaged in ethnic cleansing, neither Hamas nor Fatah would have come into existence.
BDSmovement.net The Palestinian BDS National Committee website*


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 16, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> *From the Israeli government (Netanyahu's) point of view to the Israelis*:
> 
> Those crazy Palestinians want to destroy Israel....Vote for us since we're the only ones that can protect you.....
> 
> ...


Hmm, just because someone claims something doesnt make it true.  Let's test the hypothesis here:
Do Palestinians want to live in peace and harmony with Israel or do they want to destroy Israel?
Do Israwelis want to live in peace with Palestinians or do they want to destroy them?
Answer to the first question is Palestinians are pledged publicly to destroy Israel.
Answer to the second questio is Israelis mostly want to be left alone.

So we see who the terrorists are here.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 16, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> *Where did the hundreds of thousands of Arab refugees currently "living" in Gaza come from? The came from villages like Najd in 1948.
> Sderot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> "Sderot was founded in 1951 on lands that belonged to the Palestinian Arab village of Najd[6]and is located a few miles south of the village's ruins. On 13 May 1948, Najd was occupied by the Negev Brigade as part ofOperation Barak, and the villagers were driven out[7] to Gaza."
> *They came from the crime of ethnic cleansing that brought the racist Jewish state into existence.*



I am fascinated----by what legal instrument did some land miles south of an arab encampment come to be OWNED  by the people of the encampment.   The concept of  LAND OWNERSHIP  is not universal thru time and place.    Bedouins---
be definition---historically,  owned no land.     Are you suggesting that all land either confiscated or abandoned during the  19th century and 20th century in the middle east be  "returned"  to the people who lived there for a period of time exceeding two years?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 16, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I am fascinated----by what legal instrument did some land miles south of an arab encampment come to be OWNED by the people of the encampment


*We know how Jews came to OWN the land, don't we?
Operation Barak - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
"Operational orders defined the Giv'ati brigades objectives as: 'To deny the enemy a base ... creating general panic and breaking his morale ... cause the flight of the inhabitants of the smaller settlements in the area.' 

"Commander Avidan's instructions were: 'You will determine alone, in consultation with your Arab affair advisers and Intelligence Service officer, the villages in your zone that should be occupied, cleaned up or destroyed.' 

"According to historian Benny Morris, Avidan preferred the latter option.[1]"


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 16, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > *From the Israeli government (Netanyahu's) point of view to the Israelis*:
> ...


 
_*Answer to the first question is Palestinians are pledged publicly to destroy Israel.*_

Don't you feel just a tiny bit stupid to make such an assumption?

Should I counter by asking how many Palestinians' homes have been destroyed to make room for Israeli settlers?

Should we resurrect the map showing how Palestinian land has SHRUNK since the 1960s?

Israel cannot "be left alone" since Israel is the land grabbing culprit here....and if you had some measure of decency, you would label Palestinians as "cowards" were they to just simply accept Israeli aggression and land-grab.

This thread was meant to point out that Palestinians are TRAPPED in an ever-shrinking land base where they are basically held "prisoners" within those borders.

Of course, the cynical part of me would say that Israel's restrictions on Palestinians' travel is maybe because Israel needs the cheap labor of Palestinian workers ...and like farmers in the US who have "mixed feelings" about repatriating illegal Mexicans and Latinos, Israel needs a "captured" labor force.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 16, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I am fascinated----by what legal instrument did some land miles south of an arab encampment come to be OWNED by the people of the encampment
> ...





georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I am fascinated----by what legal instrument did some land miles south of an arab encampment come to be OWNED by the people of the encampment
> ...



you failed to answer the question------did arabs OWN the land of NAJD---and that extra land miles away
that became  SDEROT?        Arab  "towns"  back then
consisted MOSTLY  of  shanty shacks simply put there
by arabs-----on land not privately owned.     I do not dispute that there was likely a  NAJD-----but the idea that arabs owned the land privately or some land
nearby ----is very unlikely.    "ruins"??    there are "ruins"?     ruins of what?    If there were actually houses--abandoned there-----then Israel would have used them----there was a very severe housing shortage
back then.    Try to stick to reality


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 16, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...


I am not making any assumptions.  Hamas is pledged to Israel's destruction.  The vast majority of Palestinians believe in destroying Israel.  That isnt an assumption.  That is simply fact.  Do you disagree this is a fact?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 16, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



sit tight----wait for the  "MISTRANSLATION"   excuse


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 16, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...


Cant be.  Look at the charter of Hamas.  They say right there they want to destroy Israel and kill all the Jews.  It doesnt get more explicit than that.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 16, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



it is written in Arabic------in Arabic those words are POETRY


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 16, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


 
*That is simply fact.  Do you disagree this is a fact?*

YES, I disagree since it is not a "fact".......again you're making an assumption based on either Israeli or Hamas propaganda.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 16, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...


What would persuade you that this is a fact?  If I cited the Hamas Charter would that persuade you?  If I posted an article that asked about Palestinian attitudes to Israel would that persuade you?  Or is any contrary information simply to be dismissed as "propaganda"?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 16, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...




Nat----take a deep breath----you just accused the gazan elected government
of gaza,  to wit  HAMAS -----of publishing jew-hate as a favor to israel


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 16, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


 

The above reminds me of what colonists did to American Indians.....

The concept of "ownership" of land was just silly to Indians...and they snickered (at first) when colonists asked them to place an "X" somewhere and they (the colonists) claimed to own land which according to the Indians, belonged to mother nature.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 16, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


I wasnt going to point out the illogic of that.  Just roll with it.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 16, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



give up----he was told to write   "Israeli propaganda"   over and over again.
When I first encountered muslims almost 50 years ago-----I heard 
"Zionist controlled CIA"  lots


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 16, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


That's nice.  BUt irrelevant to this discussion, which deals with Arabs and land in the middle east.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 16, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



right----but the concept of  LAND OWNERSHIP was not silly to the arabs of
the middle east.     Land ownership ----has been an established fact in
Israel/Judea and -----in general the entire LEVANT  for more than 4000
years.      There were nomads who just  "set up"  here and there---but doing so
did not establish LAND OWNERSHP.      If you do not understand---feel free to ask
questions.      There are complicating features.    The fact is that SHRIAH LAW
pops in.     Palestine at that time was not under shariah law----
but at times muslims simply disregard that fact.     Sharia law is
ALLAH's law.     Allah's law says ------ALL OF THE MIDDLE EAST IS
MUSLIM LAND ----and jews simply do not own land at all.    Lots of
people do not know this fact about allah and his law.    It is very important
in understanding the present dynamics in the middle east
(btw-----hindus don't own land either)       uhm   what are you?  
you probably cannot own land in ------in many countries----not for love or
money


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hamas drops call for destruction of Israel from manifesto World news The Guardian

(Jan. 2006)

*Hamas has dropped its call for the destruction of Israel from its manifesto for the Palestinian parliamentary election in a fortnight, a move that brings the group closer to the mainstream Palestinian position of building a state within the boundaries of the occupied territories.* ......

The shift in emphasis comes as Hamas finds itself under pressure from the Palestinian president, Mahmoud Abbas, and from foreign governments to accept Israel's right to exist and to end its violence if it wants to be accepted as a political partner in a future administration.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 16, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



it is not relevant but is USED in islamo Nazi propaganda LOTS-----
it does impress many simple minded people who see arabs as
the INDIGENOUS PEOPLE


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 16, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Hamas drops call for destruction of Israel from manifesto World news The Guardian
> 
> (Jan. 2006)
> 
> ...



its back-----even ABBAS supports the TOTAL DESTRUCTION OF ISRAEL----
recently-----your statement is out of date by a long shot


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 16, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Hamas drops call for destruction of Israel from manifesto World news The Guardian
> 
> (Jan. 2006)
> 
> ...


Someone has a short memory.
Hamas holds Gaza military parade vows Israel s destruction Reuters
Now are you still insisting Hamas is not dedicated to the destruction of Israel?


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 16, 2015)

From an interview that Professor of International Law at the University of Illinois, Champaign, Francis Boyle ......He stated:

I spoke with the head military lawyer for the IDF, Joel Zinger.  And I said

… “It’s clear you people are inflicting Nuremberg crimes on the Palestinians.  Exactly what the Nazis did to the Jews.  What’s your explanation?”
He said: “Military necessity.”

I said: “That argument was rejected at Nuremberg when the lawyers for the Nazis made it.”

.....And then he said: “Well, we have public relations people in the United States … and they handle these matters for us.”


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 16, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> From an interview that Professor of International Law at the University of Illinois, Champaign, Francis Boyle ......He stated:
> 
> I spoke with the head military lawyer for the IDF, Joel Zinger.  And I said
> 
> ...


That isnt a response.
Do you think Hamas is not pledged to Israel's destruction?


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 16, 2015)

My apologies for not getting the link to post on here...so, I know you won't entertain this assertion....nonetheless (for the sake of underscoring how TWO wrongs do not make a right) here it is:

_Since virtually every comment on Hamas in American media includes the assertion that the group’s Charter rejects Israel’s right to exist, it’s worth noting the following from the Likud Platform of 1999:_
a. “The Jordan river will be the permanent eastern border of the State of Israel.”
b. “Jerusalem is the eternal, united capital of the State of Israel and only of Israel.
The government will flatly reject Palestinian proposals to divide Jerusalem”
c. “The Government of Israel flatly rejects the establishment of a Palestinian Arab state west of the Jordan river.”
d. “The Jewish communities in Judea, Samaria and Gaza are the realization of Zionist values. Settlement of the land is a clear expression of the unassailable right of the Jewish people to the Land of Israel and constitutes an important asset in the defense of the vital interests of the State of Israel. The Likud will continue to strengthen and develop these communities and will prevent their uprooting.


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 16, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > From an interview that Professor of International Law at the University of Illinois, Champaign, Francis Boyle ......He stated:
> ...


 

*That isnt a response.
Do you think Hamas is not pledged to Israel's destruct*ion

NO, in the same that you nitwits disagree with whatever the current president states or proposes to do, I do not believe that all Palestinians neither have pledged to the destruction of Israel, nor that their support of Hamas is sacrosanct.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 16, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> My apologies for not getting the link to post on here...so, I know you won't entertain this assertion....nonetheless (for the sake of underscoring how TWO wrongs do not make a right) here it is:
> 
> _Since virtually every comment on Hamas in American media includes the assertion that the group’s Charter rejects Israel’s right to exist, it’s worth noting the following from the Likud Platform of 1999:_
> a. “The Jordan river will be the permanent eastern border of the State of Israel.”
> ...



SO?    nowhere did he claim that Palestinians cannot have a state----to wit   JORDAN ----as per the original plan


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 16, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> My apologies for not getting the link to post on here...so, I know you won't entertain this assertion....nonetheless (for the sake of underscoring how TWO wrongs do not make a right) here it is:
> 
> _Since virtually every comment on Hamas in American media includes the assertion that the group’s Charter rejects Israel’s right to exist, it’s worth noting the following from the Likud Platform of 1999:_
> a. “The Jordan river will be the permanent eastern border of the State of Israel.”
> ...


You're simply deflecting.
Do you admit that Hamas' desire is to destroy Israel?
And 1999 was over 15 years ago.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 16, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...


I asked whether you think Hamas is pledged to Israel's destruction.  I provide a link to a story that makes it plain they are.  Do you think Hamas is pledged to destroy Israel or not?


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 16, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...



You are right     There is no PROOF that ALL PALESTINIANS want to destroy Israel------just as there is no PROOF all americans wanted to fight Germany in
the  1940s -------it is just the GOVERNMENT OF GAZA and it was just the
GOVERNMENT OF THE USA     --------were you born to an English speaking family?


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 16, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


 
NO, I was not......

But more to the point.....If a foreigner asked you if the Obama administration spoke for ALL Americans, what would be your answer?

Now, I've got work to do...Thanks for the lively debate.

(and in the same way that you feel that Hamas has pledged destruction of Israel........consider what the Likud Party has stated about what the future of Palestine should be.)


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 16, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...



Likud decided to deprive all muslims of a country in the middle east?    when did that  happen?        the world?         were you educated in a madrassa?


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 16, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...


Aand the dishonest scumbag anti Israel scuttles back off under his rock, humiliated at the defeat.
Typical


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 16, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



have some compassion---he does not fully understand english


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 16, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...


He seems to have stupid down pat.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 16, 2015)

Maybe they should just go back to Palestine....oh wait


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 16, 2015)

Nat

Hey, don't forget to get that _free _photo ID where you can pick up some beer!


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 16, 2015)

You right wingers are truly, truly stupid.....You come on here to insult me and others without realizing what idiots you come off as....

Also, WHY access threads that I start since you actually believe that I'm the nitwit? Like a moth to flame, I actually think that you like the abuse I hand out to you...masochism???


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 16, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> You right wingers are truly, truly stupid.....You come on here to insult me and others without realizing what idiots you come off as....
> 
> Also, WHY access threads that I start since you actually believe that I'm the nitwit? Like a moth to flame, I actually think that you like the abuse I hand out to you...masochism???


It's fun to expose your idiocy. We just can't leave it unchallenged, can we?


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 16, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> You right wingers are truly, truly stupid.....You come on here to insult me and others without realizing what idiots you come off as....
> 
> Also, WHY access threads that I start since you actually believe that I'm the nitwit? Like a moth to flame, I actually think that you like the abuse I hand out to you...masochism???


Call the WAAAHHMBULANCE!
You're an ignorant dipshit.  It was fun proving it all over again with your absurd assertions and attempts to deflect.  As every jew hater gets unmasked as a moron every single time.


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 16, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Call the WAAAHHMBULANCE!
> You're an ignorant dipshit. It was fun proving it all over again with your absurd assertions and attempts to deflect. As every jew hater gets unmasked as a moron every single time.




Come on, just between you and me, Rabbi....do you really think that I "care" about what some anonymous idiot like you writes in cyber space? Grow up !!!

....and with a screen name like "rabbi" did you really think I or others would take you seriously?


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 16, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> You are right There is no PROOF that ALL PALESTINIANS want to destroy Israel------just as there is no PROOF all americans wanted to fight Germany in
> the 1940s -------it is just the GOVERNMENT OF GAZA and it was just the
> GOVERNMENT OF THE USA --------were you born to an English speaking family?


*There's ample PROOF that Likud wants Palestine for JEWS alone:*
"a. 'The Jordan river will be the permanent eastern border of the State of Israel.'

b. 'Jerusalem is the eternal, united capital of the State of Israel and only of Israel.
The government will flatly reject Palestinian proposals to divide Jerusalem'

c. 'The Government of Israel flatly rejects the establishment of a Palestinian Arab state west of the Jordan river.'

d. “The Jewish communities in Judea, Samaria and Gaza are the realization of Zionist values. Settlement of the land is a clear expression of the unassailable right of the Jewish people to the Land of Israel and constitutes an important asset in the defense of the vital interests of the State of Israel. *The Likud will continue to strengthen and develop these communities and will prevent their uprooting."

The Hateful Likud Charter Calls for Destruction of Any Palestinian State Informed Comment*


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 16, 2015)

If you ever wonder about the "kindness" and "love of peace" by the Likud party......Just contemplate WHY they want to make Jerusalem (the proverbial holy place of THREE major religions) Israel's capital.......

If that is not a kick in the groin of Christians and Muslims...then WHY???


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 16, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Call the WAAAHHMBULANCE!
> ...


Shut the fuck up, wanker.  You've lost the ability to express an opinion here.  Expressing an opinion is for people who can actually think.  You've proven you are incapable.  You've been thoroughly schooled and sent to the woodshed.


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 17, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Although most right wingers cannot stomach the Huffington Post....This article addresses a depressing truth for average Palestinians caught in the crossfire.
> 
> Why Don t Palestinians Just Leave Gaza They Can t.
> 
> As airstrikes have rained down on Gaza in recent weeks, hundreds of thousands of Palestinians have been forced to flee their homes...



But airstrikes have not been raining down on Gazans in recent weeks. Perhaps you meant Yarmouk:

Caught between ISIS and the Syrian army, there are few places where the devastation of war is more evident than the Yarmouk Palestinian refugee camp.

Yarmouk survivors stuck between ISIS and Syrian regime - CNN.com


----------



## SAYIT (Apr 17, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeed, leadership is a serious problem.
> 
> Fatah/PA is a western construct (with all of the western corruption) that does not represent the people.
> 
> Hamas's only redeeming value is that it is not Fatah...



Woo ... so you _are_ capable of honest, rational thought. I was worried about you, GP.


----------



## Daniyel (Apr 17, 2015)

The Question: Why the people living in Gaza can't go somewhere else?

The Answer: Since they were busy pissing off the Egyptians (Which instantly shoot border trespassers ) and the Israelis for quite a long time - they have nowhere to seek asylum but they can and do leave Gaza if they are allowed to cross borders internationally with the relevant passports.

By the way the right wing *Radicals were those willing to pay 1m NIS for them to leave willingly and look where it got them.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 17, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Although most right wingers cannot stomach the Huffington Post....This article addresses a depressing truth for average Palestinians caught in the crossfire.
> 
> Why Don t Palestinians Just Leave Gaza They Can t.
> 
> ...







So Israel is inside gaza restricting movement in and out.    Don't make me laugh as hamas closes the crossing more often than Israel or Egypt do. As for safety there are many places were the Israelis have not bombed because the hamas elite go there for food. Then there are the green fields that make up half of gaza, the hamas cowards don't fire from them beause they would get killed.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 17, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Hamas is a terrorist scum sucking sheep fucking bunch of assholes.  That's how we settle it. Let's send them to Allah.  Then we can send the Fatah assholes.  When the Palis come up with someone who actually cares about governing over lining his own pockets we can talk statehood.


Who the Pals choose to represent them, is none of your fucking business, asshole!


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 17, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> The Question: Why the people living in Gaza can't go somewhere else?
> 
> The Answer: Since they were busy pissing off the Egyptians (Which instantly shoot border trespassers ) and the Israelis for quite a long time - they have nowhere to seek asylum but they can and do leave Gaza if they are allowed to cross borders internationally with the relevant passports.
> 
> By the way the right wing *Radicals were those willing to pay 1m NIS for them to leave willingly and look where it got them.


You're full of shit!

A Palestinian author was unable to attend a book signing in New York, because you fuckers wouldn't let her leave Gaza.

Don't give me this bullshit!  They can't even fish or farm without you fuckers shooting at them.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 17, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Hamas is the _cause _of the airstrikes.
> 
> No Hamas firing rockets or digging tunnels into Israel for terrorist attacks, no airstrikes. Simple.
> 
> ...


Hey asshole, since Aug. 26 of last year, there have been over 400 airstrikes and Israeli shootings at Palestinian fishermen and farmers, but only 5 rockets back during that entire time.

So shove that_ "Hamas is the cause..."_ bullshit, up your fucking ass!


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 17, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Penelope
> 
> The fact that terrorist attacks in Israel are down right now is proof their fight against the Hamas terrorists is working (although Israel does still get hit). That's good news for Israel and anyone else who wants to end terrorism.
> 
> Seems to be _bad_ news for you, though. That's telling.


Yeah there's terrorists in Israel, its called the_* Likud Party*_.


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 17, 2015)

Billo

From your posts, it's evident Israel is taking out a lot of rockets. They are also finding quite a few terrorist tunnels.

Maybe Obama could learn a few things about fighting the "JV Team" from them....


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 17, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, the Palestinians need to solve _everyone's_ problem by getting rid of the Hamas terrorists.
> ...






Just go back to 2005 and look at the train of events, Israel upped sticks and left gaza unoccupied and the rockets rained down on Israel at the rate of 500 a day.   No occupation, no blockade and no Israeli people in gaza and still the rockets were fired at Israeli civilians. It took a full 9 months of constant rocket fire before the terrorists in gaza had even a whisper of an excuse when a Palestinian pretending to be farming was shot placing an IED.
 So you see Israel is just responding to those attacks and not starting them, you can trace everything back to 2005 and see that it is arab muslim terrorists that fire the first shot.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 17, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope
> ...



Likud are social terrorists.

Leftists are active physical terrorists.

With Likud I can still somehow live with.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 17, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...





 Nope because they have the intelligence to stop the terrorists from getting the weapons to do this. But hamas is watching its people get killed in their thousands for nothing, and seeing them homeless because they allow illegal rocket sites on their property.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 17, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...





 Fatah are the PLO and are founded on terrorism.

 Hamas are the muslim brotherhood and are founded on terrorism

 Palestine the nation was founded on terrorist principles so the only way to achieve peace is to remove all 3 and start from a clean slate.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 17, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope
> ...






 What are you using, whatever it is you need to stop before it kills your brain completely


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 17, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> *Where did the hundreds of thousands of Arab refugees currently "living" in Gaza come from? The came from villages like Najd in 1948.
> Sderot - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> "Sderot was founded in 1951 on lands that belonged to the Palestinian Arab village of Najd[6]and is located a few miles south of the village's ruins. On 13 May 1948, Najd was occupied by the Negev Brigade as part ofOperation Barak, and the villagers were driven out[7] to Gaza."
> *They came from the crime of ethnic cleansing that brought the racist Jewish state into existence.*






 Not ethnic cleansing to rid your nation of fifth columnists and moles


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 17, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...






 So you are saying that according to International law Israel now owns all but the green bits.   Wow does Israel know about this ?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

Israel is founded on terrorism, yet you support Israel.

From UN Resolution AC/364 of 3 September 1947


""The right of any community to use force as a means of gaining its political ends is _riot_ admitted in the British Commonwealth. *Since the beginning of 1945 the Jews have implicitly claimed this right and have supported by an organized campaign of lawlessness, murder and sabotage* their contention that, whatever other interests might be concerned, nothing should be allowed to stand in the way of a Jewish State and free Jewish immigration into Palestine..."


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 17, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...






 Yet only this year on this board team Palestine were saying that it is no longer in the hamas charter, and that it has been removed from the PLO charter as well. Then pointing to the hamas manifesto and the PLO meeting setting up for an eventual full council meeting.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Israel is founded on terrorism, yet you support Israel.
> 
> From UN Resolution AC/364 of 3 September 1947
> 
> ...






 More manipulated UN archive material


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 17, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Hamas drops call for destruction of Israel from manifesto World news The Guardian
> 
> (Jan. 2006)
> 
> ...






 You do know what a manifesto is don't you ?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is founded on terrorism, yet you support Israel.
> ...



No, just a direct quote from the UN Resolution.  I see that now that the facts are irrefutable and prove that all you post is Zionist propaganda, you will now claim that direct verbatim quotes from UN Resolutions are "manipulated".  It's like the silly "customary international law" technique in a new guise.  You have lost Phoney, everything you believe is false.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Hamas drops call for destruction of Israel from manifesto World news The Guardian
> ...



You certainly don't.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 17, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> My apologies for not getting the link to post on here...so, I know you won't entertain this assertion....nonetheless (for the sake of underscoring how TWO wrongs do not make a right) here it is:
> 
> _Since virtually every comment on Hamas in American media includes the assertion that the group’s Charter rejects Israel’s right to exist, it’s worth noting the following from the Likud Platform of 1999:_
> a. “The Jordan river will be the permanent eastern border of the State of Israel.”
> ...






 And now 16 years later what is the Likud platform today ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






A manipulated quote to say what you believe.  You have been shown to do this a lot, and not only on here.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...






 I do as I have received about 20 today from all the political parties after election next month. It is just their proposals of what they promise to do when they are elected into power. It is not a change of their parties charter or rules.


manifesto - definition of manifesto in English from the Oxford dictionary

 A public declaration of policy and aims, especially one issued before an election by a political party or candidate:


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 17, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...






 I would say be thinks he does, and acts accordingly.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Just a direct quote from the UN Resolution, no manipulation.  What I believe is fact, that's what irks you.  What you believe is fantasy and propaganda.

 I have never been shown to manipulate quotes *LIAR.  *


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 17, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Hamas is a terrorist scum sucking sheep fucking bunch of assholes.  That's how we settle it. Let's send them to Allah.  Then we can send the Fatah assholes.  When the Palis come up with someone who actually cares about governing over lining his own pockets we can talk statehood.
> ...


Well yeaah it is when they pick scumbags who are intent on destroying Israel and killing Jews.  Now go fuck yourself.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 17, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > The Question: Why the people living in Gaza can't go somewhere else?
> ...


Link?


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > My apologies for not getting the link to post on here...so, I know you won't entertain this assertion....nonetheless (for the sake of underscoring how TWO wrongs do not make a right) here it is:
> ...


 
reject Palestinian proposals to divide Jerusalem”
c. “The Government of Israel flatly rejects the establishment of a Palestinian Arab state west of the Jordan river.”
d. “The Jewish communities in Judea, Samaria and Gaza are the realization of Zionist values. Settlement of the land is a clear expression of the unassailable right of the Jewish people to the Land of Israel and constitutes an important asset in the defense of the vital interests of the State of Israel. The Likud will continue to strengthen and develop these communities and will prevent their uprooting.
Click to expand...

_*And now 16 years later what is the Likud platform today ?*_

Ah, *phoney*....typical right wing imbecillity...You're willing to let by-gones-be by-gone for the Likud party but NOT for Hamas?


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 17, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...


Are you still denying that Hamas is dedicated to Israel's destruction?


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 17, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


 Since virtually every comment on Hamas in American media includes the assertion that the group’s Charter rejects Israel’s right to exist, it’s worth noting the following from the Likud Platform of 1999:
a. “The Jordan river will be the permanent eastern border of the State of Israel.”
b. “Jerusalem is the eternal, united capital of the State of Israel and only of Israel.
The government will flatly reject Palestinian proposals to divide Jerusalem”
c. “The Government of Israel flatly rejects the establishment of a Palestinian Arab state west of the Jordan river.”
d. “The Jewish communities in Judea, Samaria and Gaza are the realization of Zionist values. Settlement of the land is a clear expression of the unassailable right of the Jewish people to the Land of Israel and constitutes an important asset in the defense of the vital interests of the State of Israel. The Likud will continue to strengthen and develop these communities and will prevent their uprooting.
Click to expand...
And now 16 years later what is the Likud platform today ?
Click to expand...
reject Palestinian proposals to divide Jerusalem”
c. “The Government of Israel flatly rejects the establishment of a Palestinian Arab state west of the Jordan river.”
d. “The Jewish communities in Judea, Samaria and Gaza are the realization of Zionist values. Settlement of the land is a clear expression of the unassailable right of the Jewish people to the Land of Israel and constitutes an important asset in the defense of the vital interests of the State of Israel. The Likud will continue to strengthen and develop these communities and will prevent their uprooting.
Click to expand...

_*And now 16 years later what is the Likud platform today ?*_

Ah, *phoney*....typical right wing imbecillity...You're willing to let by-gones-be by-gone for the Likud party but NOT for Hamas?
Click to expand...
*Are you still denying that Hamas is dedicated to Israel's destruction?*


Only just as much as you are denying that the Likud party is "dedicated to the destruction" of Palestinians.....

Get your yarmukle out of your ears and eyes, *rabbi*........whether you know it or not (and you probably don't as an Israeli ass-kisser.....your ilk is contributing to MORE Israelis getting killed.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 17, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...



platforms change and many politician disregard their platforms after the elections.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 17, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...


You are deflecting.  I am asking you whether Hamas' charter today calls for the destruction of Israel.  I dont care about Likud from 20 years ago.
The answer is Yes, Hamas is dedicated today to the destruction of Israel and the killing of Jews.  Israel is dedicated to keeping its territorial integrity and security and living in peace with its neighbors.
There's the difference.  All your spin, irrelevant comments and comparison, and deflections are merely cover for your bullshit.


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 17, 2015)

I am NOT taking Hamas' side regarding their statement to destroy Israel....and, accordingly that statement was revoked.....

However, why should we excuse the Likud Party for their statement that they wanted to destroy any chance of a Palestinian state????

Is the above because Isarelis have more power in DC??? More money to spend with their lobbyists? Is it because Isarelis speak better English and therefore they're more of our "allies"??


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 17, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> I am NOT taking Hamas' side regarding their statement to destroy Israel....and, accordingly that statement was revoked.....
> 
> However, why should we excuse the Likud Party for their statement that they wanted to destroy any chance of a Palestinian state????
> 
> Is the above because Isarelis have more power in DC??? More money to spend with their lobbyists? Is it because Isarelis speak bettwe English and therefore they're more of our "allies"??


The statemetn was not revoked.  Hamas is dedicated to the destruction of Israel.  It is on their website, it is part of their charter, it is every day in their annoucements.  Like yesterday, as a matter of fact.
Hamas Leader Calls for More Kidnappings of Israelis Jewish Israel News Algemeiner.com


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 17, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


 
*I am asking you whether Hamas' charter today calls for the destruction of Israe*

*ONE MORE FREAKING TIME, rabbi........
Hamas drops call for destruction of Israel from manifesto World news The Guardian
Hamas has dropped its call for the destruction of Israel from its manifesto for the Palestinian parliamentary election in a fortnight, a move that brings the group closer to the mainstream Palestinian position of building a state within the boundaries of the occupied territories*.

The manifesto makes no mention of the destruction of the Jewish state and instead takes a more ambiguous position by saying that Hamas had decided to compete in the elections because it would contribute to "the establishment of an independent state whose capital is Jerusalem".
The shift in emphasis comes as Hamas finds itself under pressure from the Palestinian president, Mahmoud Abbas, and from foreign governments to accept Israel's right to exist and to end its violence if it wants to be accepted as a political partner in a future administration.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 17, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > I am NOT taking Hamas' side regarding their statement to destroy Israel....and, accordingly that statement was revoked.....
> ...



It was temporarily suspended for the 2006 election so they could attract more mainstream voters.
Hamas has not allowed an election since.


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 17, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > I am NOT taking Hamas' side regarding their statement to destroy Israel....and, accordingly that statement was revoked.....
> ...


 

BULLSHIT, *rabbi*...you are citing something out of the Times in Israel, about ONE nutjob within Hamas....that is NOT part of the Hamas' Charter or Manifesto.....

Stick those links right up your Jewish behind.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > I am NOT taking Hamas' side regarding their statement to destroy Israel....and, accordingly that statement was revoked.....
> ...



In general, the Palestinians what to do to the Jews what the Jews did to them.  I don't think it is unusual, do you?  Israel was dedicated to the destruction of an independent Palestine thru the creation of a Jewish state on more than half of Palestine.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





 Then where is the rest that says a different thing to this tiny part.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 17, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...






 No I asked you a leading question and you knew if you answered it honestly you would have egg on your face. Just as if you stated that hamas changed their charter in 2005 to be elected I would call you out as a LIAR, as all they did was remove it from their election manifesto. It is still in their charter and was never removed.
 Just as fatah's charter also contains the same words and has never been altered since their inception.

Now to answer your reply when hamas shows a willingness to put down their weapons, stop murdering Israeli children and want to negotiate a just and lasting peace and mutual borders.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 17, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...






 A pity then that it is widely reported that hamas has increased the tunnel building just for that one purpose, and admits it freely just about every week. And that report contains words from the hamas charter as spoken by the hamas terrorist scum.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...






 LIAR


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



The rest of the resolution was linked, push on the link and read it.  It doesn't say anything different. Facts are facts.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 17, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> I am NOT taking Hamas' side regarding their statement to destroy Israel....and, accordingly that statement was revoked.....
> 
> However, why should we excuse the Likud Party for their statement that they wanted to destroy any chance of a Palestinian state????
> 
> Is the above because Isarelis have more power in DC??? More money to spend with their lobbyists? Is it because Isarelis speak better English and therefore they're more of our "allies"??





 When was it revoked then, and you will be able to produce the new charter with sigatures and dates on it for tHt tme


----------



## Len62 (Apr 17, 2015)

Now ''If'' you were to claim that the IDF used soft rubber bendy wands to defend themselves, I to would cal you out as an ''insane Liar . So why do you continually deny IDF Murders ???

 ##
Former Israel Defense Forces (IDF) combat soldier and company sergeant Eran Efrati, 28, has become the Edward Snowden of Israel. This brave whistleblower has now found himself arrested and interrogated by the Israeli authorities nothing more than speaking out agains the use of illegal weapons in Gaza, and the _carte blanche_ killing of Palestinian civilians by rogue members of the IDF.

Last week, on Tuesday, July 29, Efrati announced on Facebook that his confidential sources within the IDF had informed him that the “real reason” for the recent IDF Shuja’iyya massacre, which had been carried out just over a week earlier, on July 20, was that IDF soldiers were deliberately targeting civilians as “punishment” and “retribution” for the deaths of fellow soldiers in their units.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



No, there isn't the possibility of a lie in the statement.


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 17, 2015)

The bottom line is as simple as it is true.......

Israel is quickly losing its long-held status as the "victim"...European newspapers are now labeling the Israeli government as the bullies and victimizers of Palestinians....European Parliaments are defying EVEN the US veto powers at the U.N and calling for recognition of a Palestinian State.

For most right wingers on here, it is not really any love lost for Netanyahu and his cohorts....it is simply hatred toward Obama who has taken a more objective stance on the Palestinian plight.

Israel is still given by us, almost 3/4 of all the foreign aid we give to other countries......and many Americans (including Jews) have had quite enough of the apartheid practices of the IDF, the belligerence by Israel (even toward us)...its incessant war and fear-mongering,....and with the advent of cell phone videos, the Palestinians' plight is no longer "theoretical" and second hand accounts, it is a REAL fact and the rest of the world is ready to loudly state.....ENOUGH !!!!


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 17, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...


Last time you dishonest piece of shit.  Does Hamas today call for the destruction of Israel? ANswer, yes.
http://www.qassam.ps/news-3735-Zahar_Jews_will_soon_be_expelled_from_Palestine.html


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...


You just contradicted yourself. If they wanted to create a Jewish state on half of Palestine then what were the plans for the other half?  Right, that was to be the Palestinian state.
QED.  Israel wants peace, Palestinians want murder.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 17, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> The bottom line is as simple as it is true.......
> 
> Israel is quickly losing its long-held status as the "victim"...European newspapers are now labeling the Israeli government as the bullies and victimizers of Palestinians....European Parliaments are defying EVEN the US veto powers at the U.N and calling for recognition of a Palestinian State.
> 
> ...


The bottom line is you are a stupid jew hater who cannot debate using facts and instead bleats Palestinian propaganda as though it were true, even though they are obvious lies.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...




Israel has never wanted peace, Israel has always wanted all of Palestine.  The Europeans began evicting Muslims and Christians and occupied strategic areas destined to be part of a Christian and Muslims state and then Jordan occupied the West Bank after making a deal with the Israelis. It is possible your only exposure on the issue has been to propaganda.  

"The Israeli government of the time pursued a policy of non- compromise, in order to prevent the return of the refugees “at any price” (as Ben Gurion himself put it), despite the fact that the UN General Assembly had been calling for this since 11 December 1948. Their villages were either destroyed or occupied by Jewish immigrants, and their lands were shared out between the surrounding kibbutzim. The law on “abandoned properties” - which was designed to make possible the seizure of any land belonging to persons who were “absent” - “legalised” this project of general confiscation as of December 1948. Almost 400 Arab villages were thus either wiped off the map or Judaised, as were most of the Arab quarters in mixed towns. According to a report drawn up in 1952, Israel had thus succeeded in expropriating 73,000 rooms in abandoned houses, 7,800 shops, workshops and warehouses, 5 million Palestinian pounds in bank accounts, and - most important of all - *300,000 hectares of land*  (11).


" *the strategic advantage enjoyed by Israel as a result of its agreement with King Abdullah of Transjordan (in exchange for the West Bank, *he undertook not to attack the territory allocated to Israel by the UN); British support for this compromise, together with the joint support of the United States and the Soviet Union; the sympathy of world public opinion and so forth.

The expulsion of the Palestinians re-examined - Le Monde diplomatique - English edition


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


You deflected from my point that you contradicted yourself in your post.  Why is that?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

I did not contradict myself in my post and I responded by providing a link that established that the European Zionists had no intention of permitting the establishment of the Arab Palestinian  state.   That's why they signed an agreement with Jordan to give most of the land assigned to the Christians and Muslims to Jordan.  Can't you read?  They still will not agree to the establishment of a Palestinian state.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 17, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, the Palestinians need to solve _everyone's_ problem by getting rid of the Hamas terrorists.
> ...


The 500-pound gorilla (Israel) does not need to analyze the 10-pound rabbit (Gaza). The 10-pound rabbit needs to cease and desist. Simple.


----------



## toastman (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Palestinians don't want peace, they want victory.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



The 500 pound gorilla of white ruled South Africa thought the same thing.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 17, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Link?


Here you go...



> _ [Israel has]...control of the Palestinian Population Registry; it allows Israel to decide through a system of identity cards – who’s a Palestinian, who resides in Gaza and the West Bank, and *who may or may not enter or leave either Territory*_.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 17, 2015)

toastman said:


> Palestinians don't want peace, they want victory.


They want the same rights the rest of the world enjoys.

Israel has no right, to deny them their rights.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 17, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Well yeaah it is when they pick scumbags who are intent on destroying Israel and killing Jews.  Now go fuck yourself.


If that's the case, then its okay for our CIA to blow the head of Netanfuckyou's shoulders, over the USS Liberty.


----------



## toastman (Apr 17, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinians don't want peace, they want victory.
> ...



Shouldn't you be watching hockey ??


----------



## toastman (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...



So you're calling black people gorilla's ??  RACIST !!!!!


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 17, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Likud are social terrorists.
> 
> Leftists are active physical terrorists.
> 
> With Likud I can still somehow live with.


And you're a *marital terrorist*.

Dropping your love bombs on innocent men, destroying their monogamy and giving them a bad reputation with their_ "stable of bitches!"_


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

No your friend Kondor called the Jews gorillas.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 17, 2015)

toastman said:


> Shouldn't you be watching hockey ??


Go Ducks!

I work just down the street from The Pond.  Well, I don't think they call it that anymore?  It's the Honda Center now.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> No your friend Kondor called the Jews gorillas.


Were they in_* the mist*_?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

He said that Israel was the 500 lb. gorilla against the Palestinian 10 lb. rabbit.  No one actually called anyone a gorilla to be honest.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 17, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Billo
> 
> From your posts, it's evident Israel is taking out a lot of rockets. They are also finding quite a few terrorist tunnels.
> 
> Maybe Obama could learn a few things about fighting the "JV Team" from them....


The rockets are in response to the occupation. End the occupation and you end the rocket attacks.

As for the tunnels, they're mostly used to bring in goods and services to Gaza, because of the illegal and immoral blockade.


----------



## toastman (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> No your friend Kondor called the Jews gorillas.



Relax it was a joke ...


----------



## toastman (Apr 17, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't you be watching hockey ??
> ...



Yup..Honda Center.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> He said that Israel was the 500 lb. gorilla against the Palestinian 10 lb. rabbit.  No one actually called anyone a gorilla to be honest.


They do that a lot.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 17, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Billo
> ...





Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinians don't want peace, they want victory.
> ...


Horseshit.

They want the destruction of Israel and the death of its Jews.

Just as they declared and swore in 1948, and every year since.

Too bad they ran like rabbits in 1948, despite all their big talk.

Too bad they're an impotent nest of Islamist wankers, who are more laughable than dangerous.

"_Will the last Palestinian to leave Gaza please turn out the lights_?"


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 17, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Billo
> ...



Gee, talk about a bald-faced lie...

Palestinian tunnel warfare in the Gaza Strip - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

In the Gaza Strip, the governing authorityHamas developed a sophisticated network of military tunnels. The internal tunnels, running some dozens of kilometres within the Gaza Strip,[1] have several functions. Hamas uses the tunnels to hide its arsenal of rocketry underground, to facilitate communication, to permit munition stocks to be hidden and to conceal militants, making detection from the air difficult.[2] By means of these tunnels, rockets could be launched by remote control.[1] One IDF expert said the low-tech network was effective in enabling Hamas "to move, conceal, surprise and disappear."[1]Additional, cross-border tunnels penetrated into Israel for the purpose of making cross-border raids with goals that include mass-casualty attacks and hostage-taking.[3][4][5][6][7]

The tunnel system branches beneath many Gazan towns and cities, such as Khan Yunis and Jabalia and the Shati refugee camp.[8] Destroying the tunnels was a primary objective of Israeli forces in the2014 Israel–Gaza conflict.[9] The number of tunnels going into Israel has been reported between 9[10] and 31.[11]

According to Eado Hecht, an Israeli defence analyst specialising in underground warfare, "Three different kinds of tunnels existed beneath Gaza, smuggling tunnels between Gaza and Egypt; defensive tunnels inside Gaza, used for command centres and weapons storage; and –connected to the defensive tunnels –offensive tunnels used for cross-border attacks on Israel", including the capture of Israeli soldiers.[12][13] Ihab al-Ghussein, spokesman for the Hamas-run interior ministry, describes the tunnels as an exercise of Gaza's "right to protect itself."[14] According to the Israel Ministry of Foreign Affairs, the tunnels have been constructed by the military wing of Hamas under the Israel-Gaza border for the purpose of "terrorist attacks" on Israel.[15]The Israeli government refers to cross-border tunnels as "attack tunnels" or "terror tunnels."[15][6] The cross-border tunnels were used in the capture of Gilad Shalit in 2006, and multiple times during the 2014 conflict; in practice only Israeli military targets have successfully been attacked through them.[10][16] However, Israel reportedly stopped an attempt to raid a kibbutz during the war, and uncovered evidence that the tunnels were being prepared for massive attacks against Israeli civilians.[17][18]


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...




Like any people that were colonized by Europeans, they want their land and homes back.  Is that a strange desire?

The Palestinians were attacked and ethnically cleansed by better armed and equipped European colonists.  That is not unusual.

They may be laughable to you, but they are human beings and the only reason they have been treated in the way they have is because they are Christian and Muslim rather than Jewish.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



Well, I am sure that the Hasbara folks haven't edited that Wiki article.  Why do you even post Wiki nonsense when you know that Hasbara edits the articles on a daily basis?


----------



## toastman (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



ANYONE can edit Wikipedia. Also, you've used Wikipedia before. Instead of criticizing the source allllll the time, why don't you try and refute the post..


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 17, 2015)

I have a better idea.

Just go on Google and check out _all _the sites that discuss those Palestinian tunnels. There's actually a lot _more _information along the same lines, like where Egypt is constantly destroying tunnels that the Palestinians use to smuggle weapons into Gaza, since Egypt sealed their border in an attempt to cut down on weapons smuggling.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 17, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> I have a better idea.
> 
> Just go on Google and check out _all _the sites that discuss those Palestinian tunnels. There's actually a lot _more _information along the same lines, like where Egypt is constantly destroying tunnels that the Palestinians use to smuggle weapons into Gaza, since Egypt sealed their border in an attempt to cut down on weapons smuggling.



Egypt destroyed tunnels by the hundreds.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



Toast, please show where I have used Wiki to back any of my claims.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> I have a better idea.
> 
> Just go on Google and check out _all _the sites that discuss those Palestinian tunnels. There's actually a lot _more _information along the same lines, like where Egypt is constantly destroying tunnels that the Palestinians use to smuggle weapons into Gaza, since Egypt sealed their border in an attempt to cut down on weapons smuggling.



Well, I don't think that there is anything wrong for blockaded and occupied people to try to gather weapons, do you.  The Jews in the Warsaw Ghetto did the same.  Nothing wrong with it, in my opinion.


----------



## toastman (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


,
i could have sworn I have seen you use Wikipedia recently because I remember responding how you always criticize the source but are using it now to back up a claim.
If you didn't use it, nvmdn, my bad


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Well, I don't think that there is anything wrong for blockaded and occupied people to try to gather weapons, do you.  The Jews in the Warsaw Ghetto did the same.  Nothing wrong with it, in my opinion.


Except that Hamas keeps firing those rockets at innocent civilians in Israel.

If they would quit doing that, I would just bet the airstrikes to take those rockets out would stop.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Well, you are swearing for no reason.  I never use Wiki to make a point on a partisan issue.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I don't think that there is anything wrong for blockaded and occupied people to try to gather weapons, do you.  The Jews in the Warsaw Ghetto did the same.  Nothing wrong with it, in my opinion.
> ...




The Jews in the Warsaw Ghetto, though hopelessly outgunned did the same thing.  Were they wrong?


----------



## toastman (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Doesn't matter if you did. Wiki is a credible source and all articles use references that are shown at the bottom.


----------



## toastman (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



What a pathetic comparison


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



A perfectly accurate comparison.  What's the difference?


----------



## toastman (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You're a sick sick person if you are comparing Jews defending themselves in the Holocaust to what Palestinians are doing.

I don't recall Jews launching rockets into Germany.... I don't recall Jews blowing themselves up in German cafes.
They were defending themselves from genocide. NOTHING at all like the situation of the Palestinians.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 17, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



 We all do sometimes to be lazy.  You have to know what is factual when you do.
Most it is for those who know nothing want don't want to read books on the subject.  It can be a starting point for research and has the supporting documents and sites to help.  It is not an end all to knowledge, no encyclopedia should be.  It is only a brief overview of a topic.  You have to be careful of what has been edited and what supporting sources there are.  Be careful of those in need or source and those recently edited but pending verification.  Also if you do use wiki, you might want to be aware of who the members are that are doing the editing and what other topics they are doing also.  Often there is a pattern.

We can be skeptical at time of wiki.  Manly it should not be the only source a person relies on.  The same way other encyclopedias can be wrong, so can wiki.


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 17, 2015)

Montelatici 

Sounds like you have no problem admitting Hamas is attacking Israel. That means Israel has legitimate security concerns and is justified in fighting back, since Hamas is at war with them.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



I am a Wiki editor.  I can change anything in a wiki article and it will stay until someone else re edits my edit.  I can point you to one of my articles on Wiki if you like.  They are technical engineering articles but I can prove my point. Here is one of my entries:

Runway visual range - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## toastman (Apr 17, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


If I use wiki to prove a claim, and someone claims it's not true because I used wiki as a source, I expect them to counter my claim with another source.
We are just posters on a message board.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Montelatici
> 
> Sounds like you have no problem admitting Hamas is attacking Israel. That means Israel has legitimate security concerns and is justified in fighting back, since Hamas is at war with them.



Of course the colonized defend themselves.  But, the colonizer is the attacker.  It is the colonized that are fighting back.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 17, 2015)

toastman said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Wiki is great for facts on non-controversial issues.  For something like the I/P issue it is useless.


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 17, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Montelatici
> ...


Israel turned the Gaza Strip over to the Palestinians, and no Israeli in their right mind would attempt to live there. So the _colony _part doesn't wash.

Hamas has sworn to destroy Israel, and Israel is defending themselves against attacks by Hamas.

Why do you keep trying to defend the aggressor (Hamas), when all they have to do is stop their attacks to end the problem?

As a matter of fact, Israel has already said they will discuss Palestinian statehood _if the attacks stop and Hamas will quit calling for the destruction of Israel._


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 17, 2015)

Montelatici 

Face the facts. _Jordan and Egypt _won't even take the Palestinians because of Hamas, and Egypt destroys all of their tunnels they can find.

Doesn't that tell you something about who the bad actors are?


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 17, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



Hamas is calling for the kidnapping of Israelis.
Israel just had another attack by car
Even the PA has arrest hamas members preparing for an attack.

90% of gazan would leave if they could because of hamas


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 17, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Here's the story about Hamas urging Palestinians to abduct Israelis.


GAZA CITY, Palestinian Territories - A senior Hamas official in the Gaza Strip called on Thursday for the abduction of Israelis, who would be swapped for Palestinians held by the Jewish state.

"We tell the Zionist enemy: you are all a target for us and the resistance, we will fight you until we finally get rid of you and take as many captives as possible to free our heroes," said Khalil al-Haya, whose Islamist movement de facto rules the Palestinian enclave.

"Our men, our women, our children all envision kidnapping your soldiers and settlers, wherever they are," he said on the eve of Prisoners Day which Palestinians mark April 17.

"And it is our right because we have no other way to free our heroes, and it is the Zionist enemy responsible for this state of affairs," Haya told hundreds of Palestinians.


More from: Hamas official calls to abduct Israelis swap for Palestinians News GMA News Online


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 17, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



...........and hamas plays the victim


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 17, 2015)

Hossfly 

And what's so bad about the situation is that the Palestinian _heroes _they are trying to free are _all convicted terrorists._


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 17, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Hossfly
> 
> And what's so bad about the situation is that the Palestinian _heroes _they are trying to free are _all convicted terrorists._


Plus the Israelis will trade 500 _heroes_ for one IDF soldier.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 17, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


...in practice only Israeli military targets have successfully been attacked through them.​
Indeed, and they were a good defensive infrastructure.

They kicked Israeli ass.


----------



## member (Apr 17, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Although most right wingers cannot stomach the Huffington Post....This article addresses a depressing truth for average Palestinians caught in the crossfire.
> 
> Why Don t Palestinians Just Leave Gaza They Can t.
> 
> ...




*".  . .depressing truth for average Palestinians caught in the crossfire."*

Those *average palestinians* --- aren't they responsible for voting for thug terrorists to be their Government ?







what kind of government covers their faces *like ALL terrorists do.*







the younger terrorists. the brainwash-cycle continues -- the future gov't of the palestinians.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 17, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Not any more, Tinmore. When the little chipmunks start digging in the future, an underground "Iron Dome" will scatter their nuts.

*Israel is developing a system that would detect tunneling at a distance, as a way to deter any terrorist attacks.*



The system is being developed by a defense electronics company in conjunction with the Israeli Defense Ministry and is based on a series of sensors to detect any movement.



Israeli officials stepped up development of the system after last summer’s 50-day conflict with Hamas. Israeli authorities found 32 “attack tunnels” built by Hamas, with one even getting right under the border. In that instance, Hamas fighters were able to emerge from the tunnels inside Israel and ambush troops, with some succeeding in escaping back to Gaza.

The new system is being praised as the underground equivalent of the Iron Dome, the Israeli system that interdicts nearly 90 percent of rockets fired into populated areas.



Read more: Israel Developing Underground Iron Dome to Combat Palestinian Tunnels Sputnik International


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 17, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Montelatici
> 
> Sounds like you have no problem admitting Hamas is attacking Israel. That means Israel has legitimate security concerns and is justified in fighting back, since Hamas is at war with them.


You have that backwards Israel is the occupying power. By default that is the aggressive position.


----------



## toastman (Apr 17, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Montelatici
> ...


Except they captured the West Bank from Jordan after Jordan attacked them in 1967


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 17, 2015)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


Interesting.

Then how did it become "occupied Palestinian territory?"


----------



## toastman (Apr 17, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Surprised you don't know this Tinmore !

Jordan renounced all claims to the West Bank following the war


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 18, 2015)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


OK, but that doesn't answer the question.


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 18, 2015)

Tinmore

Israel _owns _the West Bank. The Palestinians are there because they went there to get out of the way before Jordan attacked Israel and they never left. Jordan wouldn't take them in after the war.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Montelatici
> 
> Sounds like you have no problem admitting Hamas is attacking Israel. That means Israel has legitimate security concerns and is justified in fighting back, since Hamas is at war with them.


An occupying force, cannot claim self defense.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Tinmore
> 
> Israel _owns _the West Bank. The Palestinians are there because they went there to get out of the way before Jordan attacked Israel and they never left. Jordan wouldn't take them in after the war.


Wrong!  They were living there for generations, before asshole Zionists showed up with their racist, apartheid policies.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Hossfly
> 
> And what's so bad about the situation is that the Palestinian _heroes _they are trying to free are _all convicted terrorists._


And just where's your proof of that?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 18, 2015)

toastman said:


> Except they captured the West Bank from Jordan after Jordan attacked them in 1967


So in your eyes, it was okay for Hitler to annex Poland?


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly
> ...


Why do you _think _they're in prison? _Jaywalking_?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Except that Hamas keeps firing those rockets at innocent civilians in Israel.
> 
> If they would quit doing that, I would just bet the airstrikes to take those rockets out would stop.


They did in 2008, Israel still attacked.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Why do you _think _they're in prison? _Jaywalking_?


Thanks for admitting Gaza is the largest open air prison in the world.


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Except they captured the West Bank from Jordan after Jordan attacked them in 1967
> ...


Poland was a sovereign country. The West Bank wasn't. 

Besides, it's been done before. How do you think _we _got the _Land of Fruits and Nuts?_


----------



## toastman (Apr 18, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Sure it does. After the 1948 war, Jordan occupied the West Bank. Then following the 6 day Jordan renounced all claims to the West Bank after Israel captured it.
What don't you understand ?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 18, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Horseshit.
> 
> They want the destruction of Israel and the death of its Jews.
> 
> ...


And you're all about that _big talk_, aren't ya, *Kondi?*


----------



## toastman (Apr 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Except they captured the West Bank from Jordan after Jordan attacked them in 1967
> ...


How is that a similar situation? What is it with you and your pathetic comparisons ??

Poland was a sovereign state.


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you _think _they're in prison? _Jaywalking_?
> ...


The Palestinians want the terrorists in _Israeli _prisons released. The Palestinians in Gaza are free to leave any time they want.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Poland was a sovereign country. The West Bank wasn't.
> 
> Besides, it's been done before. How do you think _we _got the _Land of Fruits and Nuts?_


Doesn't matter. * Conquer by Conquest*, has been outlawed since the end of WWII.

The West Bank is not Israeli land and it never will be Israeli land. Catch the fucking clue, after 50 years of occupation, not one country on the enter planet, recognizes Israel's right to that land. Not one!


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 18, 2015)

toastman said:


> How is that a similar situation? What is it with you and your pathetic comparisons ??
> 
> Poland was a sovereign state.


You cannot acquire land by force!

It is illegal to hold onto land seized in a war.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> The Palestinians want the terrorists in _Israeli _prisons released. The Palestinians in Gaza are free to leave any time they want.


You're so full of shit, they can't even fish without getting shot at.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> I have a better idea.
> 
> Just go on Google and check out _all _the sites that discuss those Palestinian tunnels. There's actually a lot _more _information along the same lines, like where Egypt is constantly destroying tunnels that the Palestinians use to smuggle weapons into Gaza, since Egypt sealed their border in an attempt to cut down on weapons smuggling.


Because it is Egypt and Israel, that are the ones trying to the destroy    a society.


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > The Palestinians want the terrorists in _Israeli _prisons released. The Palestinians in Gaza are free to leave any time they want.
> ...


What's wrong? Somebody steal your fishing hole?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 18, 2015)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


How you can say what you just said with a straight face?


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > How is that a similar situation? What is it with you and your pathetic comparisons ??
> ...


Don't tell Mexico that. We may have to give all their illegal immigrants back, and Obama wouldn't like that.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> What's wrong? Somebody steal your fishing hole?


When you think about it, who the fuck shoots at people fishing?

That's a pretty sick and evil thing to do.  The fact that you think nothing of it, says a lot you.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Don't tell Mexico that. We may have to give all their illegal immigrants back, and Obama wouldn't like that.


It has been outlawed since the end of WWII, because of what Germany did.  And now, over a half-century later, we have the Israeli's doing the same thing the Nazis did.  My how things have changed.

Defending Israeli aggression, is taking one big shit on all the lives that were lost in the Holocaust.


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Doesn't matter. * Conquer by Conquest*, has been outlawed since the end of WWII.
> 
> The West Bank is not Israeli land and it never will be Israeli land. Catch the fucking clue, after 50 years of occupation, not one country on the enter planet, recognizes Israel's right to that land. Not one!


Gee, guess they need to tell everybody that.

See, occasionally everybody will have talks with Israel about giving the Palestinians _statehood._ It's kind of hard to explain why the Palestinians don't have a state if it's really their land, and they have an elected government (primarily terrorists), so one of those requirements must be missing. Care to guess which one?


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong? Somebody steal your fishing hole?
> ...


I've _never _heard of Israelis shooting at people fishing. Are you sure you didn't get lost and end up in Kentucky?


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 18, 2015)

Billo
Don't run off. Let's discuss that _taking land by force _thing.

See, the UN gave Israel land for _their _country after WWII. (I assume you have heard of the UN, right?)

So Israel has their _own _country, which the Palestinians refuse to recognize and regularly attack. _They are trying to drive the Israelis out of their own, legally recognized country, and are even refusing to recognize Israel's right to exist !
_
Now, since you seem to be against taking land by force, maybe you need to start campaigning against what the _Palestinians _are doing.


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh, Billo

One more thing...

Have you ever heard the phrase _land for peace?
_
That means some people want Israel to trade land for peace with the Palestinians.

Now, since it's _illegal _to trade something you don't own (kind of like selling your neighbor's car), you have to admit that the phrase is an admission that Israel _does _own that land.

Just thought you might want to know that for future reference.

Also, learn to post links proving some of your wild claims. I'll quiz you on that next time I see you.


----------



## Tuatara (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Billo
> Don't run off. Let's discuss that _taking land by force _thing.
> 
> See, the UN gave Israel land for _their _country after WWII. (I assume you have heard of the UN, right?)
> ...


Did the _Palestinians agree to have their land taken away_  by the UN? If not then Israel should have been placed in a country that was a UN signatory at the time.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Likud are social terrorists.
> ...



One change the "bombs on" with "bombs among" and you can send this post to your everyday Palestinian.

So a kindly middle finger is delivered just for you. Don't you feel lucky.


----------



## Lipush (Apr 18, 2015)

Tuatara said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Billo
> ...



Palestinian didn't agree, because Palestinians didn't own anything but the half land of Arabia, they were clans that invaded to the land, and they even admit it by calling themselves "Palestinians". Palestine is a Hebrew word rooted in the word "Paleshet"- means "invader".

Just for your general information. They know very well who they are.


----------



## toastman (Apr 18, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


What did I say that was wrong ? 
Everything I said is 100% true....How on earth did you not know this ??


----------



## toastman (Apr 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > The Palestinians want the terrorists in _Israeli _prisons released. The Palestinians in Gaza are free to leave any time they want.
> ...


You're so brainwashed Billo, that you believe every story the Palestinians put out there. They are a bunch of liars and you fall for their propaganda. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> ...Like any people that were colonized by Europeans, they want their land and homes back.  Is that a strange desire?...


They were a rag-tag collection of scattered nomadic tribesmen and marginal townsfolk who had the misfortune to be standing in the way of history, and their intransigence and stupidity in refusing to negotiate a peace involving the sharing of the land, after they were decisively beaten, is the direct cause of their present decrepit state and prospects.

It doesn't matter if the reaction is strange or understandable. What matters is their level of collective intelligence and pragmatism, or a grotesque lack thereof.



> ...The Palestinians were attacked and ethnically cleansed by better armed and equipped European colonists.  That is not unusual...


The Muslim-Arabs drew first blood, and chose to stupidly shoot their wad against the British and the Jews in the 1930s, thereby wasting their armaments and blood before the decisive time (1948-1949) unfolded, and were thereby half-disarmed and fully-disheartened when The Decisive Moment finally arrived. Early and characteristic stupidity.

The Jews of the 1930s and 1940s were also prohibited from acquiring and owning firearms, but, unlike their foolish Muslim-Arab Palestinian counterparts, they got off their asses, and made the necessary connections, and purchased and begged and borrowed and stole arms, until, eventually, they were in a better war-ready position than the Muslims.

This was the result of intelligence and courage and organization skills and vision, as opposed to stupidity and timidity and laziness and lack of foresight.

Nature favors the intelligent and bold, and de-selects the foolish and timid.



> ...They may be laughable to you, but they are human beings and the only reason they have been treated in the way they have is because they are Christian and Muslim rather than Jewish.


Stop trying to position the Christians alongside the Muslims in this regard, as a cheap trick to glean a little sympathy here and there amongst an audience largely comprised of either Christians or those descended from Christians and dwelling with a historical Christian cultural context. Your divide-and-conquer tactics aren't working, except, perhaps, amongst ultra-Lefists and other simple-minded, emotional, gullible and naive non-thinkers.

The Jews of Israel need the support of the United States and they want the support of the European Union and even Russia over the long haul, so, even if they were inclined to persecute Christians or to interfere with Christians to any appreciable and substantive extent, they would not, because that would piss off Americans and Euros and Russians.

The Jews of Israel are pushing-out those so-called Palestinians who chose to continue resisting them rather than accepting them. They are (and always have been) fine with those who remained in-place and chose to live as Israeli citizens rather than Beyond the Pale.

Those fools (the Muslim-Arab Palestinians who ran like jackrabbits in 1948) had PLENTY of chances to come to terms. Their best chance was to do so prior to the 1967 Six Day War, when the terms they could have obtained would have been the most favorable, but they could have done so at any time, up to and including, quite possibly, Intifada II - at which point, the Window of Opportunity for negotiation had largely closed and at which point the Reconquista probably began in earnest.

When your negotiating partner manifests the savagery and un-trustworthiness and intransigence and outright stupidity that the so-called Palestinians have, time and again and again and again and again and again... at some point, the sane side (the Israelis) are going to throw up their hands and say: "_Fuck it. We tried. We're done. No more talk._"

Which is pretty much what has happened.

The so-called Palestinians have nobody to blame for this stupidity but themselves.

Themselves.

Nature has de-selected them.

It's over.

It's time for the Palestinians to leave.

Time for the UN to step in, and to relocate the Palestinians, to country(ies) willing to take them in.

A few hundred thousand here, a few hundred thousand there - break 'em up - scatter 'em - let their poison and insanity be neutralized and sink into the sand and be relegated to the history books.

If the whole world is so concerned over these fools, let the whole world chip-in on the relocation costs, and in supporting them for a while, until they can get on their feet again.

The Jews stay.

The State of Israel stays.

They win.

Why?

Because they have the muscle and courage to enforce their will.

After some close calls, including one close one for the Jews within Living Memory...

Nature has selected them for survival, after all.

Believe it.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Horseshit.
> ...


Like it?

Cool.

And, the beauty of it is, it is now the dominant mindset at work on the subject, both here and there.

You're pissing into the wind, boy.

And, in the end, all you're gonna have left, is cold, wet, stinky pants-cuffs.

You're a joke... a bad one, mind you, but... a joke.

A poster-boy for Planned Parenthood.

If you have something to add to the conversation, then add it.

Otherwise, take it to the Flame Zone, Abdul.


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 18, 2015)

Kondor3

Good post, but you overlooked one thing.

_Nobody _wants the Palestinians. Not even Jordan or Egypt. The Idiot Palestinians are just too much trouble. That's why they are stuck in the West Bank and Gaza.

Of course, sticking them on a deserted island somewhere _could _be an option.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 18, 2015)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Let me get your scenario straight.

Jordan won the West Bank from Palestine.
Jordan annexed the land.
Israel won the land from Jordan.
Jordan relinquished the land.
Now it is occupied Palestinian territory.

Did I get that right?


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Kondor3
> 
> Good post, but you overlooked one thing.
> 
> _Nobody _wants the Palestinians. Not even Jordan or Egypt. The Idiot Palestinians are just too much trouble. That's why they are stuck in the West Bank and Gaza.


True.

Then again, pick-out a stretch of sand that nobody else wants, throw enough money at the host-nation, lay-in new infrastructure to support the refugee-community, guaranty their behavior and maintenance for a few decades, twist a couple of arms, and it can probably be done, far easier than it appears at first glance.

It has the virtue of never having been tried, in that setting - chances are, if the UN sweetens the deal sufficiently, several host-nations can be cajoled into accepting a share.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 18, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > ...Like any people that were colonized by Europeans, they want their land and homes back.  Is that a strange desire?...
> ...



Total bullshit. Israel will end up like Rhodesia, Algeria or South Africa.  The behavior of the Jews well determine which of the alternative scenarios will apply to Israel.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> ...Total bullshit. Israel will end up like Rhodesia, Algeria or South Africa.  The behavior of the Jews well determine which of the alternative scenarios will apply to Israel.


Yes, yes, yes... very nice, I'm sure... thank you for your feedback.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 18, 2015)

Well, the scripted Zionist propaganda (devoid of any fact) you post does not require or deserve feedback.  Setting you straight on the end state is far more effective.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Well, the scripted Zionist propaganda (devoid of any fact) you post does not require or deserve feedback.  Setting you straight on the end state is far more effective.


What you style as '_setting one straight on the end-stat_e' is no more than foolish and naive speculation on what you _wish_ for - _not_ what is going to _happen_.

You can piss and moan all you want, in trying to draw analogies between Israel and South Africa, but people who understand the dynamics and vast differences reject such drivel out of hand.

Only the naive and gullible - as well as Muslim-Arab ass-kissers and Surrender Monkeys - buy into your South Africa crap.

One need look no further than the Palestinians' own propaganda maps of a shrinking Rump Palestine, to see where this is going.

You would be better off finding a message board where you can peddle your _The Jewish Sky is Falling_ hyperbole to a more receptive audience.

You are neither scaring nor fooling anyone.

===================

As to '_scripted Zionist propaganda_'...

Pure extempore, old boy... pure extempore...

And that from an Irish-German lapsed Catholic boy from Chicago, without a drop of Jewish blood in him, and without any particular dog in this fight.

Next contestant, please...


----------



## montelatici (Apr 18, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the scripted Zionist propaganda (devoid of any fact) you post does not require or deserve feedback.  Setting you straight on the end state is far more effective.
> ...



The end state(s), is the end state(s) of every late 19th and 20th century colonial project.  From Algeria to Vietnam. The three scenarios presented those for colonies that had a relatively large European colonial population.  If you believe that a minority can control and subjugate a growing majority for the long-term, click your heels and you might get to Kansas.

And, I am Italian-American Roman Catholic with no particular dog in the fight.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 18, 2015)

toastman said:


> You're so brainwashed Billo, that you believe every story the Palestinians put out there. They are a bunch of liars and you fall for their propaganda. You should be ashamed of yourself.


There articles all over the internet about Palestinian fishermen getting shot at; there are interviews with IDF soldiers talking about how they routinely open fire on Palestinian fishing boats; there are Israeli kiss-asses, such as yourself, who try to defend Israeli's shooting at fishing boats; and finally, there are many, many videos showing Palestinian fishermen getting shot at.

And despite this mountain of evidence, you make this psychotic claim that its all propaganda?  That's _*"out there",*_ dude!  You can see them getting shot at and you say they're not getting shot at?  You got your head so far up Jew-butt, you only see what they shit out.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> ...You got your head so far up Jew-butt, you only see what they shit out.


Brave words, coming from a Muslim-Arab ass-kisser...

Your Palestinians have lost...

Time to pack up and leave...


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Billo
> Don't run off. Let's discuss that _taking land by force _thing.
> 
> See, the UN gave Israel land for _their _country after WWII. (I assume you have heard of the UN, right?)
> ...


The UN did not give land to the Zionists.  They said they may have certain parts of Palestine, provided they didn't disenfranchise the inalienable rights to the indigenous, non-Jewish population.  But Zionists went and declared Israel a  sovereign nation on May 28, against UN wishes.

As far as this _"...recognizing Israel's right to exist..." _bullshit, states don't have rights, people do.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 18, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Brave words, coming from a Muslim-Arab ass-kisser...
> 
> Your Palestinians have lost...
> 
> Time to pack up and leave...


I don't kiss anyone's ass and I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## toastman (Apr 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > You're so brainwashed Billo, that you believe every story the Palestinians put out there. They are a bunch of liars and you fall for their propaganda. You should be ashamed of yourself.
> ...


You have your head so far into Palestinian propaganda and you don't even realize it.
Fisherman and farmers go on with their work every day without getting bothered. What you read in your bullshit articles is 1/1000 of what happens there.


----------



## toastman (Apr 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Brave words, coming from a Muslim-Arab ass-kisser...
> ...



Not true, you kissed my ass last night!


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Oh, Billo
> 
> One more thing...
> 
> ...


You can't give, what you don't have.

That's not Israel's land to give; it's land they need to get the fuck off of.


----------



## toastman (Apr 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, Billo
> ...


Or else what ?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 18, 2015)

toastman said:


> You have your head so far into Palestinian propaganda and you don't even realize it..


Prove its propaganda.



toastman said:


> Fisherman and farmers go on with their work every day without getting bothered. What you read in your bullshit articles is 1/1000 of what happens there.


And just how would you know what I read?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 18, 2015)

toastman said:


> Or else what ?


Eventually, that will not be their decision to make.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 18, 2015)

The Palestinians are still in Palestine and their population is growing at a greater rate than the Jewish population.  Heck of a long term win for Israel. And, the Palestinians aren't going anywhere while Israeli Jews are rushing to get foreign passports.

*"Fear is driving Israelis to obtain foreign passports*
*More and more Israelis apply for a foreign passport, not for easier travel but because something has gone terribly wrong here."*

"A Bar-Ilan University study published in the journal Eretz Acheret has found that roughly 100,000 Israelis already hold a German passport. Over the past decade, the trend has strengthened and some 7,000 more Israelis join them every year. To these should be added the thousands of Israelis who hold foreign passports, mostly European countries. The excuses are strange and diverse, but at the base of them all are unease and anxiety, both personal and national. The foreign passport has become an insurance policy against a rainy day. It turns out there are more and more Israelis who are thinking that day may eventually come."



* Advertisement*


----------



## Obiwan (Apr 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, Billo
> ...


Kind of inconsistent, isn't it? _Israel doesn't have it, so they need to give it back.

And if Israel was on the land illegally, there wouldn't be a question of them giving it up, or whether or not the Palestinians even have a country. But the poor Palestinians are homeless, so that should tell you something.

I'll be back later, so go get  another good dose of terrorist propaganda, OK?

_


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Kind of inconsistent, isn't it? _Israel doesn't have it, so they need to give it back_.


That's not what I said.  I said, they need to get the fuck off it.


_


Obiwan said:



			And if Israel was on the land illegally, there wouldn't be a question of them giving it up, or whether or not the Palestinians even have a country. But the poor Palestinians are homeless, so that should tell you something.
		
Click to expand...

_There's no question about it; there is over 100 UN resolutions telling them they can't acquire land by force and they need to end their occupation of land they seized in a war.

As far as Palestinian's being homeless, that's a result of the Israeli's deliberately targeting civilian infrastructure, which is a war crime.
_



Obiwan said:



			I'll be back later, so go get  another good dose of terrorist propaganda, OK?
		
Click to expand...

_The UN, is terrorist propaganda?  The ICRC, is terrorist propaganda?  AI, is terrorist propaganda?   Nice try.


----------



## Daniyel (Apr 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > The Question: Why the people living in Gaza can't go somewhere else?
> ...


You know you can't handle the simple truth so you are getting mad and start cussing, if you had the chance you probably might even be more violent and vulgar..that is just sad. 

Palestinians are simply not allowed to enter Israel or the US without a valid premission - passport, what is the problem with that?


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 18, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, Billo
> ...


Make them.

You can always send-in one of your photo-shopped anti-Jewish pretend US battleships.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



fishing boats that enters a restricted zone.  When they don't turn and leave after warning the Israels usually just fire at them to scare them unless they pose some threat.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> The bottom line is as simple as it is true.......
> 
> Israel is quickly losing its long-held status as the "victim"...European newspapers are now labeling the Israeli government as the bullies and victimizers of Palestinians....European Parliaments are defying EVEN the US veto powers at the U.N and calling for recognition of a Palestinian State.
> 
> ...






 So they want to recognise them twice over do they, is this so the islamomorons can claim that 400 nations recognise them
Watch what happens when the nationalists take over Europe and the looney left are relieved of power, then you will see millions of muslims fleeing Europe and the UN being turned upside down

 Actually it is the other way round with Islamic nations getting more than 3/4 of US aid and Israel getting LOANS to spend on US goods only. Imagine hamas being told they cant buy their weapons from anywhere else but the US. What apartheid practises would they be then, highlight just one from inside Israel or stop posting RACIST LIES.
 Video an still be stage managed even when a cell phone is being used, it is not the device but the action that counts and far too many time we see fake IDF carrying battered Russian weapons,   AS IF !


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...







 He couldn't make water without an instruction manual written in childish English


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...






 Which is what EVERY nation does to foreign vessels


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...






 And he forgets that half of 22% is just 11% of Palestine, which is what Israel received. The rest is arab muslim


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 And the arab muslims have been practising ethnic cleansing of the Jews from the world since the mid 650's when they refused to worship Mohamed as if he was god.  I give the Koran and hadiths as my original source of the evidence, care to dispute those two sources abdul


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> I did not contradict myself in my post and I responded by providing a link that established that the European Zionists had no intention of permitting the establishment of the Arab Palestinian  state.   That's why they signed an agreement with Jordan to give most of the land assigned to the Christians and Muslims to Jordan.  Can't you read?  They still will not agree to the establishment of a Palestinian state.






 STOP LYING and answer the question posed, not what you want to answer instead.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...






 Since when has S.A. been in Palestine, stick to the topic or be reported for SPAMMING


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinians don't want peace, they want victory.
> ...







 What rights are theirs under International law, and which of these rights is Israel denying them ?

 Lets see how honest you are shall we as the proof is easily found on the internet.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Well yeaah it is when they pick scumbags who are intent on destroying Israel and killing Jews.  Now go fuck yourself.
> ...






 Chalk and cheese dildo, so not the same thing


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

toastman said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...







 Womens field hockey of course, as that is the closest he can get to skin


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Likud are social terrorists.
> ...







 Now we know why dildo hates the Jews, none of them would put him in their "stable of bitches" saying they want real men not wasted husks.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> No your friend Kondor called the Jews gorillas.







 And you called Blacks gorillas,   making you a RACIST


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > No your friend Kondor called the Jews gorillas.
> ...







 Are you ?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 19, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> You know you can't handle the simple truth so you are getting mad and start cussing, if you had the chance you probably might even be more violent and vulgar..that is just sad.


You think its okay to shoot at people fishing and farming, but call me violent?  Fuck you!




Daniyel said:


> Palestinians are simply not allowed to enter Israel or the US without a valid premission - passport, what is the problem with that?


I'm not talking about them entering Israel.  Do you have some mental disorder that inhibits your ability to comprehend what people are saying?  I said a Palestinian author was not allowed to leave Gaza to go to a book signing in New York.  WTF does that have to do with entering Israel?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Are you ?


No.

_Back to you..._


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Billo
> ...





 The occupation was ended in 2005 and the rockets increased, so your statement is an outright LIE. And it took 9 months for the goons in gaza to find an excuse for the rockets when a terrorist was blown up by the bomb he was carrying when the IDF shot him.
 What goods are brought in from Israel through tunnels with only one opening in gaza. Why are they terminated underneath Israeli schools and packed with Iranian H.E. wired to a detonator in the house in gaza.   Come on dildo try and answer this truthfully as the evidence is well reported from last summer.
 You know you are losing the argument as soon as you claim the blockade is illegal and immoral, beause if it was the UN would have breached it before now by placing a task force in the shipping lanes and stopping the IDF from leaving Israel waters.     10,000 tones of goods pass into gaza every hour from Israel, and very little is banned. The biggest problem is when hamas want propaganda material so they stop the trucks from offloading by shooting at them.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > You know you can't handle the simple truth so you are getting mad and start cussing, if you had the chance you probably might even be more violent and vulgar..that is just sad.
> ...






 Then prove they were not in breach of martial law.

 Because hamas stopped her from leaving.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> He couldn't make water without an instruction manual written in childish English


You couldn't spell "cat", if I spotted you the 'c' and the 'a'.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > You know you can't handle the simple truth so you are getting mad and start cussing, if you had the chance you probably might even be more violent and vulgar..that is just sad.
> ...


Bullshit. That never happened, you're simply lying.


----------



## Daniyel (Apr 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > You know you can't handle the simple truth so you are getting mad and start cussing, if you had the chance you probably might even be more violent and vulgar..that is just sad.
> ...


Try changing your aggressive attitude, first of all I don't know why you insists that showing on fishermen and farmers is OK with me, so fuck you.
Next you might be able to explain how that Palestinian author of yours would've reach NY since swimming doesn't seems to be the best way to reach NY.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Don't use substances to be alive, so no smoke or mist with me. On far too many prescription drugs to even think about using illegal ones.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...





 It did and was hushed up by team Palestine when it was reported that hamas stopped her from leaving in case she did not come back.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...






 What land as they never owned any, they were thieves possessing the land that was Israel's by International law.

 Now prove conclusively that the European Jews colonised the land, and where not invited to migrate by first the Ottomans and then the LoN.

Even though the arab muslim colonisers and invaders had been mass murdering Jews and Christians since 635 C.E. until they were evicted in 1099. Then started up again when the Ottomans re-conquered the M.E, I have already given you links to the Ottoman massacres from before the Zionist migration do you want to have the arab muslim massacres added.

 WRONG the srab muslim scum have been treated they way they are by all others because of the way they have treated others, and even the Egyptians and Jordanians treat them with hatred and contempt.

 As for the hristians ask why 90% of the Christian populating of gaza has disappeared since 2007 with not a Jew in sight. \Could it be because the scum muslims are ethnically cleansing them. Or are you going to claim that Israel has invented a bullet that seeks out Christians and no others.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...







 RACIST SPAM LIAR


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > I have a better idea.
> ...






Then you cant complain when they are killed when using those weapons to target Israeli children.  But remember the gaza ghetto is by the arab muslims making, they decided to live like rats and cockroaches rather than accept a just peace and mutual borders


----------



## Penelope (Apr 19, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't matter. * Conquer by Conquest*, has been outlawed since the end of WWII.
> ...



Its even harder to explain why the Zionists and Jews had to move there and be given SOME of it by Britain if it was REALLY their land.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...






 Yes I have seen team Abdul use Wiki in recent weeks, and seen them pulled for the source.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 19, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Kondor3
> 
> Good post, but you overlooked one thing.
> 
> ...



Who wanted the Jews after or during WWII,* not one country*, That is one reason Britain said that some can go to Palestine.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I don't think that there is anything wrong for blockaded and occupied people to try to gather weapons, do you.  The Jews in the Warsaw Ghetto did the same.  Nothing wrong with it, in my opinion.
> ...






 And eventually the blockade lifted and hamas forced to start finding jobs for all the unemployed in gaza rebuilding their homes. That would mean an end to UNWRA handouts and Israeli aid as well, then having water, gas and electricity cut off for non payment of overdue bills. Then being scutinised by the UN for war crimes, crimes against humanity and genocide.

 Is it any wonder they don't stop the rockets


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 LINK from a non partisan source ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





 The Jews had no rockets to begin with, and they could not get out to get even the simplest of weapons.

 JUST MORE OF YOUR RACIST LIES, SPAM AND PROPAGANDA


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...






 Why so when it was Jewish land originally, and the majority of the population before 1875 was Jewish and Christian. Because the LoN owned the land ( not Britain they were just janitors ) they could dispose of it as they say fit, so they gave 99% to arab muslims and Christians and a tiny 1% for the Jews to call their NATIONAL HOME.

 What is hard to explain is why so many millions of arab muslims who already had a homeland decided that they wanted to uproot and move to a potential war zone just so they could have 100% of the land and 3 million dead Jews laying in the streets.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3
> ...






Far removed from reality again as WW2 was not even expected when the talk of a National Home for the Jews in Palestine was first mooted by Britain and other nations. And actually during and after WW2 Britain illegally stopped Jews from migrating and threw thousands into death camps, while allowing illegal arab muslim migration in their thousands.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Montelatici
> 
> Sounds like you have no problem admitting Hamas is attacking Israel. That means Israel has legitimate security concerns and is justified in fighting back, since Hamas is at war with them.






 Being a muslim he does not see it that way, the Jews are not allowed to fight back because they are Jews and have no rights under sharia law. So they are the aggressors even when it is the arab muslims murdering Jewish children.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





 So you are SKUBUM are you, who does not have a wiki page.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


It doesn't matter.

It belongs to the Jews of Israel now.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Montelatici
> ...





 But you don't see that it was the Jews who were colonised by the arab muslims do you, when Britain allowed thousands of illegal arab muslim to migrate to Jewish lands. So the Jews have just as much right to fight back as their lands were colonised by arab muslims.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3
> ...


That's right.

And, during the course of those days, the Jews re-discovered their courage, and learned how to fight, and carved-out a home for themselves.

And they fought so well that the Muslims of Old Palestine peed in their pants and ran like rabbits and abandoned their homes rather than stand and fight.

What we call _The Great Arab Skeddadle of 1948_.

The moral of the story? "_He who pees his pants, then runs away, lives to regret it, for many a day._"

Nature has de-selected the so-called Palestinians.

Not to mention their laziness and stupidity in hanging-about refugee towns and camps for 66 years.

66 years!

Even most idiot savants would have gotten the hint by now.

Losers.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...







 Specially when you are shown to be using islamomoron propaganda as your wiki source.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


Palestinian boats in Palestinian territorial waters are foreign vessels?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...






 So you are saying that Israeli schools are military targets now, so you wont complain anymore when Israel bomb schools in gaza ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Montelatici
> ...






 Since when has gaza been occupied by Israel, according to hamas gaza is not occupied and has not been since 2005.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 Because the arab muslims in the UN forced that term to be used.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


The occupation was ended in 2005 and the rockets increased, so your statement is an outright LIE.​
You are lying. The occupation did not end in 2005.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...





 Define palestinian waters in terms of the Geneva conventions on military blockades ?


----------



## Jroc (Apr 19, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Palestinian territorial waters? No such thing. Even if there were to be  so called "Palestinian" state they would have no offensive military capability they be demilitarized.


----------



## jillian (Apr 19, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Although most right wingers cannot stomach the Huffington Post....This article addresses a depressing truth for average Palestinians caught in the crossfire.
> 
> Why Don t Palestinians Just Leave Gaza They Can t.
> 
> ...



They have trouble crossing the border into Egypt and Israel BECAUSE THEY KEEP BLOWING THINGS UP. and the "missiles that rained down on Gaza" were retaliation for over 1,000 unanswered missile attacks on israel.

btw, the article did not appear in the huffington post. it appeared in The WorldPost, a "partnership" of the Huffington Post.

Half truths seem to suit you. Personally, I have little sympathy for a people who use children as human shields.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 19, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...






 Who should I believe a hamas leader or you ?

 Advertisement


"Gaza is not occupied, so why should Israel have any role [at the Gaza-Egypt border crossing] when it has no presence on the border between Egypt and Gaza?" argued Mohammed Nuseir, a member of Hamas' political bureau, on Saturday.

This is an interesting position for several reasons. First, it is the first time an official Hamas representative has explicitly stated that the Gaza Strip is no longer occupied. This means that Hamas will absolve Israel of responsibility for what happens there, as long as Israel no longer actually controls the Gaza-Egypt border.


Hamas says Gaza not occupied UN disagrees - Opinion - Jerusalem Post


Hamas co-founder Mahmoud Zahar confirmed Tuesday there is no Israeli occupation of Gaza, according to a report published by Ma’an, a Bethlehem- based Palestinian news agency.

Zahar was casting doubt on whether Hamas would organize anti-Israel marches in Gaza in conjunction with similar protests that the Fatah-controlled Palestinian Authority would organize in the West Bank.

“Against whom could we demonstrate in the Gaza Strip? When Gaza was occupied, that model was applicable,” Zahar said.

 Want to dispute one of the founders of hamas ?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


All of the attacks were against the military.

None were against schools.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3
> ...


Thats why there was a wave of Jewish immigration to the United States, Canada, Australia, and South America.Right?
You are simply stupid enough to be an anti semite.


----------



## pbel (Apr 19, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Although most right wingers cannot stomach the Huffington Post....This article addresses a depressing truth for average Palestinians caught in the crossfire.
> 
> Why Don t Palestinians Just Leave Gaza They Can t.
> 
> ...


Another reason they don't leave Gaza is that they are the original souls chased out of their homes in fear in the original expulsions by the Zionists in 1948....

They have nowhere to go!


----------



## Penelope (Apr 19, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



Not that they were wanted, there were limits set.  Get real. they wereall against letting too many Jews in, because they knew the problems they would cause and sure enough, look at it.

Now answer my question, If Palestine meant so much to the Hebrews why did not stay and fight??????????????????????

Because most of them loved the city life, Alexandria and Babylon, then the rest of the world. One must live among others to get what they got.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 19, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



No I'm smart enough to be an anti Zionist. also learn what the word Semite means, it comes from Shem , the father of the Semites, he was Arab, you stupid jew.


----------



## Daniyel (Apr 19, 2015)

pbel said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Although most right wingers cannot stomach the Huffington Post....This article addresses a depressing truth for average Palestinians caught in the crossfire.
> ...


And throwing the Jews to the sea seems to be a great alternative of course!


----------



## pbel (Apr 19, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...


You must enjoy being hated? You're always re-phrasing a point by appealing to hate to make your argument...Although Fatah and Abbas have removed that language and have offered a two-state solution to this conflict, you repeat a blood libel of hate!


----------



## Daniyel (Apr 19, 2015)

pbel said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


I Cannot pull a statement that you'd simply understand so instead let's pretend (again) that you did, describe the two state solution Fatah proposed or even the answer for Olmert's (probably the worse PM ever been in Israel) proposal..I'm waiting.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


You wrote not one country wanted the Jews.  I pointed out that was false.  Then you shift to quotas.  Newsflash: Every nation has quotas on immigration.
Next idiocy from you: The Romans controlled Palestine, having defeated the Jews there.  They drove them out from the country.  It was leave or die. Easy choice.
You are truly a dunce.  Are you arab?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 19, 2015)

Learn to write in English and then someone might actually answer the question.


----------



## pbel (Apr 19, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...


Simple, the Green Line that the International Community supports via the UN.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 19, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



No most left before the Russian, more lived in Alexandria and Babylon. Only 45000 with their slaves choose to return from Babylon.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


OK your meds must be wearing off.  You are totally incoherent.


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Learn to write in English and then someone might actually answer the question.


Monti, you always like to point out racism, so what do you think of Penelope's post #281 where she called The Rabbi a 'stupid Jew' ?


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


You're not smart, you're the dumbest poster here. Read and weep moron:

Antisemitism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

*Antisemitism* (also spelled *Anti-Semitism* or *anti-semitism*) is prejudice against, hatred of, or discrimination against Jews as a national, ethnic, religious, or racial group.[1][2] A person who holds such positions is called an "antisemite". Antisemitism is widely considered a form of racism


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 19, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Learn to write in English and then someone might actually answer the question.
> ...


Oh that's OK because Jew isnt a race.  Yeah Monte is also a hypocrite as well as a scumbag.  Penelope is just a clueless stupid biatch.


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


No, that's the way she naturally is.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...




hamas has gotten weapons from iran and are rebuilding the tunnels.  They have declared war on Israel by calling for 'death by car' and ordered the kidnapping of Israelis.
It is not about their people but about extermination of Israel.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 19, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> hamas has gotten weapons from iran and are rebuilding the tunnels.  They have declared war on Israel by calling for 'death by car' and ordered the kidnapping of Israelis.
> It is not about their people but about extermination of Israel.


Oh, you're full of shit!

End the occupation and they won't feel that way.

The occupation is the reason for all the violence.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 19, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Palestinian territorial waters? No such thing. Even if there were to be  so called "Palestinian" state they would have no offensive military capability they be demilitarized.


Of coarse they have territorial waters. 

From Gazan shores to 12 miles out.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinian territorial waters? No such thing. Even if there were to be  so called "Palestinian" state they would have no offensive military capability they be demilitarized.
> ...


And they can fish to 20 miles according to Oslo.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 19, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Try changing your aggressive attitude, first of all I don't know why you insists that showing on fishermen and farmers is OK with me, so fuck you..


I've never seen you condemn it, _'ole bean._




Daniyel said:


> Next you might be able to explain how that Palestinian author of yours would've reach NY since swimming doesn't seems to be the best way to reach NY.


Doesn't matter how she would've got there, she wasn't allowed to leave Gaza, _my brotha_.


----------



## toastman (Apr 19, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


You keep saying Oslo is null, so why are you bringint it up?


----------



## Penelope (Apr 19, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



No I'm not, but I know how to read.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


No, you dont.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 19, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I think the Zionist think all non Zionist can't read. They had to beg the Jews to move to Palesitine in 1945, all but the ones who left the camp. Heck they wanted Britain and NY City, or any city.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Honey, you're too fucking stupid to waste another minute on.  Say hello to my little friend.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 19, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



yes you as well. Learn your own history, I am shocked at the amount of Jews that do not know their history, but they sure know about the "Holocaust".


----------



## Daniyel (Apr 19, 2015)

pbel said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


When such proposal is considered rational for Israel or when precisely was it actually proposed to Israel? (Also kindly comment on Olmerts deal?)


----------



## Daniyel (Apr 19, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Try changing your aggressive attitude, first of all I don't know why you insists that showing on fishermen and farmers is OK with me, so fuck you..
> ...


Not stating a position (although I did) doesn't mean I necessarily agree with it, I'm just not dancing to your whining, I'm not a big fan of Palestinians but HARMING INNOCENTS IS IMHO WRONG, with that being said I wish to all those provocative clowns a swift death as they are those to spark all riots and fighting that cause innocents to get hurt in the first place and justify violent actions to disrupt order and terrorizing others in the process, you might want to check how fishers and farmers are qualified for that.
Next, who in the world give a damn about her? Obviously it didn't made to the media because (as I believe ) this is all just a false flag attention seeker, Leaving Gaza is permitted, entering Israel is not.
She might had to go to Rafah border to get a flight through Egypt and that's all - She's out of Gaza, but of course she didn't when it's possible to provoke Israel in the process and trying to take the flight from Israel, otherwise who could've stop her? There is not a single one in Gaza except the terrorist organizations that is capable of doing so unless it was the Egyptian border forces and yet again it's all Israel's fault.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







 Then explain the words of more than one hamas spokesman who has said they target civilians and children in their fight against Israel's existence.

 The tunnels into Israel were terminated under schools and primed with H.E. to mass murder Israeli children in schools. That is cold hard facts. So when Israel shell a school in gaza remember that hamas were the instigators and they initiated the targeting of schools.   Until the Palestinians are brought before the hague and sentenced to life in solitary then never complain about Israel returning the compliments to hamas.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

pbel said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Although most right wingers cannot stomach the Huffington Post....This article addresses a depressing truth for average Palestinians caught in the crossfire.
> ...






 They can return home if they want, they just have to say they are Egyptian or Syrian and they will be welcomed.  Many elope to Europe and claim asylum so this alone shows you to be a LIAR


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 Then if the muslims loved islam so much why did they leave Saudi and steal other peoples land.

 Because all of them are psychopathic mentally deranged mass murderers that if they were dogs would have been put down by now.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 And neither are you smart enough to realise that you are just a RACIST PIECE OF SHIT that should be locked away


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

pbel said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 It is in the many Palestinian charters that this is their final wish, in fact it is a command that is used to stir up violence and terrorism. So the only hate is that comomng from the Palestinians, and we have yet to see even one of them state that this charter item is wrong and needs to be withdrawn completely.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

pbel said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 Which is not a border, and so cant be made a border without mutual agreement, so the Palestinians will not agree. Then when the palestinians demand 1949 ceasefire lines Israel will not agree. So we will be back to how we are now.
 Remember that borders can not be forced on any nation by anyone


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > hamas has gotten weapons from iran and are rebuilding the tunnels.  They have declared war on Israel by calling for 'death by car' and ordered the kidnapping of Israelis.
> ...






 They did that in 2005 and all that happened is the terrorist attacks increased.

 Before 1967 the violence was being waged as a terrorist war, and the arab muslims target of choice was children. Even after the occupation the arab muslim target of choice was children. So Israel built the separation barrier and the terror attacks were neutralised, so the arab muslims complained to the UN that they could no longer murder children


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinian territorial waters? No such thing. Even if there were to be  so called "Palestinian" state they would have no offensive military capability they be demilitarized.
> ...






 Not while they are firing illegal weapons at Israeli children they don't, in fact Israel could mine all of their waters from 100 yards below MLW and they could not do a thing about it.   Me I would dump scrap on the sea bed that would rip the bottoms out of the boats when they left their area and have sharks captive in Palestinian waters.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...





 And now they cant because they target children with illegal weapons, will they ever learn that violence does them no good what so ever


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Try changing your aggressive attitude, first of all I don't know why you insists that showing on fishermen and farmers is OK with me, so fuck you..
> ...






 When you an prove conclusively that they were innocent then I will condemn it, hows that

 Because hamas refused to let her leave.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...






 Because it is only null when it is in Israel's favour


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 20, 2015)

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


I am just showing how dead it is.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 Is that the history according to islam ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 Only when it applies to Israel, otherwise it is alive and well


----------



## montelatici (Apr 20, 2015)

Hasbara has got Phoney on overtime. 10 posts in a row with no interruption.  Some sort of record for spamming?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hasbara has got Phoney on overtime. 10 posts in a row with no interruption.  Some sort of record for spamming?






 You know all about spamming Abdul don't you


 Ever thought that I am not on here 24/7 like you and that I have a life away from the board


----------



## montelatici (Apr 20, 2015)

10 posts in a row is quite a feat.  And claiming that someone else spends more time on this board is pretty darn funny coming from you.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 20, 2015)

montelatici said:


> 10 posts in a row is quite a feat.  And claiming that someone else spends more time on this board is pretty darn funny coming from you.






 Check my logs and see how often I am on, not my fault I can type fast and read fast. Your posts show time stamps all day and all night.

 By the way to get back on topic I see that 200 refugees from gaza were murdered by muslims when they tried to enter Spain illegally. The muslims are under arrest and face life in prison


----------



## montelatici (Apr 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > 10 posts in a row is quite a feat.  And claiming that someone else spends more time on this board is pretty darn funny coming from you.
> ...



Really, can you provide a news source or are you making it up?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> When you an prove conclusively that they were innocent then I will condemn it, hows that


I have proven it.  It's in the video I've posted many times.  You see Palestinians fishing, then you see them getting shot at.

There is nothing you could possibly say that would justify what you see in the video.



Phoenall said:


> Because hamas refused to let her leave.


Prove it!


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 20, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Not while they are firing illegal weapons at Israeli children they don't, in fact Israel could mine all of their waters from 100 yards below MLW and they could not do a thing about it.   Me I would dump scrap on the sea bed that would rip the bottoms out of the boats when they left their area and have sharks captive in Palestinian waters.


You're a perfect example of why the Palestinians, are not the problem.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 21, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





 How many would you like

Pair killed other migrants at sea - timesofmalta.com

Mediterranean capsized migrants boat s captain charged - BBC News

More Distress Calls From Migrant Boats In Med

Italy Dozens of migrants drown as boat sinks off Lampedusa - BBC News

Migrant boat sinks off Libya with up to 900 feared dead Daily Mail Online

Two arrested as UN confirms 800 dead in shipwreck disaster latest - Telegraph

And lastly the toll from last year of illegal immigrants dying

http://www.diretube.com/articles/re...editerranean-to-europe_7629.html#.VTYYiMtFDcc


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 21, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > When you an prove conclusively that they were innocent then I will condemn it, hows that
> ...






 So they have big signs on their backs saying Palestinian do they.  They have 1 ton fish in their cargo nets that are being used. There is a line in the water with Israel one side and gaza the other. All your video shows is a boat somewhere in the world fishing with a cargo net and an MTB coming in fast firing in the water between the two boats. That is not proof of anything you claim, just what I have wrote above.

Here you go
Hamas closes border crossing with Israel - Yahoo News

 A group of about 20 Palestinians, some of whom were scheduled to enter Israel for cancer treatment, had arrived at the crossing early on Tuesday, an AFP correspondent said.

Not a one of but a regular happening


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 21, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Not while they are firing illegal weapons at Israeli children they don't, in fact Israel could mine all of their waters from 100 yards below MLW and they could not do a thing about it.   Me I would dump scrap on the sea bed that would rip the bottoms out of the boats when they left their area and have sharks captive in Palestinian waters.
> ...






 So you support and defend the firing of UN and ICJ proclaimed illegal weapons at Israeli children, the smuggling of such weapons into gaza using fishing boats. What is wrong with protecting your children in any way possible from barbaric bronze age psychopathic killers who have it as a god given duty to wipe out the Jews

 Now explain again why you hate the Jews so much you want to see them wiped out ?


----------



## Humanity (Apr 21, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Looks like another Phoney Phail to me....

I could not find anything in ANY of your links to support your ridiculous claims!

To quote from the first link you posted...

"
Spanish police say they have arrested two Cameroonian migrants on suspicion of killing up to 10 other migrants by pushing them from a boat into stormy waters in a fight over a prayer session."

"The two were arrested after several of the 29 survivors of the African migrant boat crossing to Spain from Morocco told how a fight broke out when a Nigerian religious minister began praying that the boat would not sink, police said."

How does that support your post Phoney?


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 21, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> So you support and defend the firing of UN and ICJ proclaimed illegal weapons at Israeli children, the smuggling of such weapons into gaza using fishing boats. What is wrong with protecting your children in any way possible from barbaric bronze age psychopathic killers who have it as a god given duty to wipe out the Jews


Are you saying Gazans don't have a right to protect their children as well?




Phoenall said:


> Now explain again why you hate the Jews so much you want to see them wiped out ?


You need to state why you think I would hate Jews?

That's something you and I both know you can't do.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 21, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> So they have big signs on their backs saying Palestinian do they.  They have 1 ton fish in their cargo nets that are being used. There is a line in the water with Israel one side and gaza the other. All your video shows is a boat somewhere in the world fishing with a cargo net and an MTB coming in fast firing in the water between the two boats. That is not proof of anything you claim, just what I have wrote above.


 You are definitely the _*hero of the stupid.*_

The logic of the *Phone*:

*billo:*_ "You see Palestinians fishing, then you see them getting shot at."_

*Phoney:* _"That is not proof of anything you claim, just what I have wrote above."_

And what did he write above?

*Phoney:*_ " All your video shows is *a boat* somewhere in the world *fishing* with a cargo net *and an MTB coming in fast firing* in the water between the two boats."_​
When you give them enough rope...




Phoenall said:


> Here you go
> Hamas closes border crossing with Israel - Yahoo News
> 
> A group of about 20 Palestinians, some of whom were scheduled to enter Israel for cancer treatment, had arrived at the crossing early on Tuesday, an AFP correspondent said.
> ...


That has nothing to do with the story I was referring to.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 21, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Of course you cant you have your islamomoron selective reading turned on.  Been reported on the UK news that they where muslims and that it was because the people trying to reach Europe were Christians that they where murdered.


----------



## Humanity (Apr 21, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



So dickhead... Provide a link that supports your "200 refugees from gaza were murdered by muslims"...

Not one link you provided backed up that dumbass comment....

Try again Mr Phoney


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 21, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > So they have big signs on their backs saying Palestinian do they.  They have 1 ton fish in their cargo nets that are being used. There is a line in the water with Israel one side and gaza the other. All your video shows is a boat somewhere in the world fishing with a cargo net and an MTB coming in fast firing in the water between the two boats. That is not proof of anything you claim, just what I have wrote above.
> ...






 So where is the evidence that the fishing boat was Palestinian, then where is the evidence they were fishing and not retrieving smuggled weapons. Lastly where was the sign saying this is gazan waters.   NO EVIDENCE OTHER THAN THAN YOUR WORD BASED ON THE TALE TOLD BY ISLAMIC PROPAGANDISTS.


 How do you know that she was not denied an exit pass by hamas, is it because the story says so ?

 It has everything to do with the fictional story you were referring to as I ant find any mention of any Palestinian author being denied exit from gaza


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 21, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > So you support and defend the firing of UN and ICJ proclaimed illegal weapons at Israeli children, the smuggling of such weapons into gaza using fishing boats. What is wrong with protecting your children in any way possible from barbaric bronze age psychopathic killers who have it as a god given duty to wipe out the Jews
> ...






 Then maybe they should remove them from harm and take them to the fields, the hamas cowards wont set up rocket launchers where they might be seen.

 Told you only you can know the WHY, I just know that you post Jew hatred all the time with such remarks as it is time to barbecue the Jews with a nuke.   It is like saying why do I hate spiders or why do I hate the dark, you cant tell me why I do you can only say that I do. So how about you tell the board WHY you hate the Jews so much you want to wipe them all out ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 21, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






Go Away and stop trolling the board. You got the links and it is your fault you don't understand how to read them.


 Maybe this will help you, the muslim parts are highlighted

Christians thrown overboard by Muslims sailing to Italy to claim asylum in EU say police World News Daily Express


 Despite the fact they were all facing imminent death *about 15 muslims* are now accused of throwing the immigrants overboard as they made the perilous journey from African to Italy.

 It is just one of a number of tragic incidents which has seen up to *1,500 people die this year* as they try to gain entry to Europe.

 Early on Sunday* a boat carrying up to 700 people capsized* in Italian waters as it made its way from Libya. Most are feared dead, though so far only a handful have been confirmed.

More details of Wednesday's tragedy have emerged from witnesses.

They say *Nigerian Muslims became angry at the praying Christians*


----------



## Humanity (Apr 21, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Oh look... Another link that does not support your comment...

Have another try dumbass!

Look, here's what YOU said... "200 refugees from gaza were murdered by muslims"

Go find a link that supports that one little comment or STFU!


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 21, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...





Why don't you look at your inability to read and see that the report shows 1500 people escaping from muslim oppression died on their way to Europe. 15 muslims arrested for murdering non muslims and 700 rescued when the boat capsized. News last night said that 200 Christians are known to have been murdered by muslims ferrying them to Spain. You just don't like news showing that islam is inherently vicious and violent do you in case the world sees islam for what it is


----------



## Humanity (Apr 21, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Look, here's what YOU said... 

"200 refugees from gaza were murdered by muslims"

Do you even remember?

So, one last chance Phoney... 

Or you simply prove yourself a liar who hears voices!


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 21, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...







 Your the one hearing voices and LYING, as I said it was on the news last night that over 200 refugees from gaza are believed to have been murdered by muslim people smugglers. Some thrown to the sharks while still alive, others being killed first.  Don't like seeing the truth about muslims then move to another universe.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 21, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Although most right wingers cannot stomach the Huffington Post....This article addresses a depressing truth for average Palestinians caught in the crossfire.


Sounds to me like these people have some incentive to force their "leaders" to act responsibly so they all might some day have something resembling a peaceful existence.


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 21, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Although most right wingers cannot stomach the Huffington Post....This article addresses a depressing truth for average Palestinians caught in the crossfire.
> ...


 
True.......In _BOTH_ Israel and Gaza, it is their respective "leadership" that maintains its selfish power by fear mongering....


----------



## CMike (Apr 21, 2015)

They probably shouldn't have elected their Hamas government, huh?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 21, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...


The difference:
Palestinian leadership:   We must destroy Israel
Israeli leadership:  We must survive.

A soon as the Palesitinians stop acting like savages, they will stop being treated as such.


----------



## Humanity (Apr 21, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Oh so I have to believe YOU then do I?

Provide a link then Phoney!

Can't be that difficult can it... Although It is appearing to be that way!

You have provided SEVERAL links or which not ONE has backed up your weird voices...

Get back on the meds man... You are losing the plot!

And please let me know in your links where the fuck the sharks came from!!!


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 21, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Then maybe they should remove them from harm and take them to the fields, the hamas cowards wont set up rocket launchers where they might be seen.
> 
> Told you only you can know the WHY, I just know that you post Jew hatred all the time with such remarks as it is time to barbecue the Jews with a nuke.   It is like saying why do I hate spiders or why do I hate the dark, you cant tell me why I do you can only say that I do. So how about you tell the board WHY you hate the Jews so much you want to wipe them all out ?


Sorry, you made the claim, you back it up.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 21, 2015)

CMike said:


> They probably shouldn't have elected their Hamas government, huh?


What's the beef?

Look at the assholes the Israelis elect.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 From the Mediterranean sea of course, why do you think they where crossing the black sea to get to Europe. I can catch sharks from my home waters and I am well up north from the horn of Africa


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Then maybe they should remove them from harm and take them to the fields, the hamas cowards wont set up rocket launchers where they might be seen.
> ...






 So you don't understand English, now why doesn't that surprise me.

 Why can only be answered by you as you are the only person that knows the answer. I can give suggestions as to why but I cant say definitely why. What I can say is you come across as a Jew hater in your posts because of the words you use and the manner in which you post. Like saying it is time to barbecue the Jews with a nuke is an outpouring of hatred. Other words used are we should park a carrier of the shores of Israel and pond it into dust to force them to leave and give up everything to the muslims.    It is all violence and death to the Jews to settle the problem with no thought for what the arab muslims are doing. I just hope islam gets a foothold in your area and shows you just what they are like.


----------



## Humanity (Apr 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



It's all those voices in your head Phoney...

No mention of sharks in your pathetic links that did not once support your claims!

A proven liar time and time again Phoney!


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...






 Only in your fantasy world that is ruled by Islamic clerics


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> So you don't understand English, now why doesn't that surprise me.
> 
> Why can only be answered by you as you are the only person that knows the answer. I can give suggestions as to why but I cant say definitely why.


 It's pretty retarded accusing someone of being something, but not being able to explain why?



Phoenall said:


> What I can say is you come across as a Jew hater in your posts because of the words you use and the manner in which you post.


The problem with your argument is, I haven't said anything about Jews.



Phoenall said:


> Like saying it is time to barbecue the Jews with a nuke is an outpouring of hatred.


I didn't say that.  I said,_ "...maybe we should barbecue Israel?"
_
My statement had nothing to do with Judaism.



Phoenall said:


> Other words used are we should park a carrier of the shores of Israel and pond it into dust to force them to leave and give up everything to the muslims.


I didn't say that either.  I said, _"...drive the Israeli's back to Israel!"_ 

You just have to lie, don't you?



Phoenall said:


> It is all violence and death to the Jews to settle the problem with no thought for what the arab muslims are doing.


I didn't say that either.  Now you're getting ridiculous. Go fuck yourself!



Phoenall said:


> I just hope islam gets a foothold in your area and shows you just what they are like.


Every Muslim I've ever met, has been a more decent human being than you'll ever be.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 22, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > So you don't understand English, now why doesn't that surprise me.
> ...







 Its  even more retarded to not know what WHY means in the context you use it.

 You don't need to when you call them Israel or Zionists as they are the same thing

 Which is a racist attack on the Jews showing your Jew hatred.  80% of Israel is Jewish don't forget

 See again you try and hide your true feelings by using the term Judaism when you mean Jews.  A common ploy be Jew haters that is found out and exposed for what it is RACIST JEW HATRED.   The Germans used the same tactics in the 1930's.

Without defining what you mean by Israel or showing any concern for the Jews that would be mass murdered in the process. It is tantamount to advocating a continuation of the holocaust, and seeing 6 million Jews laid dead in the streets of Israel.


 No it is not as the many factions of Palestinians all have it as part of their charters to wipe out the Jews which shows a leaning towards violence and death towards the Jews. And you defend and support this every time you post your stupid video's that dont even prove what you claim, and you get them from islamomoron propaganda sites.

 because they don't have a foothold yet, once they do you will find they are savages that will attack in force to cow you and your family, and the law will be siding with them and not you.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Its  even more retarded to not know what WHY means in the context you use it.


We won't know until you tell us.  It's _your WHY!_



Phoenall said:


> You don't need to when you call them Israel or Zionists as they are the same thing


That's right!  Israeli's or Zionists.  But not Jews.



Phoenall said:


> Which is a racist attack on the Jews showing your Jew hatred.  80% of Israel is Jewish don't forget


And 100% of my criticism, has nothing to do with Judaism.



Phoenall said:


> See again you try and hide your true feelings by using the term Judaism when you mean Jews.  A common ploy be Jew haters that is found out and exposed for what it is RACIST JEW HATRED.   The Germans used the same tactics in the 1930's.


Listen fuckhead, you don't tell me what I mean, I tell you!  You got that prick?  Fuckin' little punk ass liar.



Phoenall said:


> Without defining what you mean by Israel or showing any concern for the Jews that would be mass murdered in the process. It is tantamount to advocating a continuation of the holocaust, and seeing 6 million Jews laid dead in the streets of Israel.


I've defined what I meant by "Israel".  I've defined it many times.  But you're too pussy to deal with reality, so you have to spin it into something more palatable to your fake argument.

BTW, you use the Holocaust, like a whore uses a tampon.



Phoenall said:


> No it is not as the many factions of Palestinians all have it as part of their charters to wipe out the Jews which shows a leaning towards violence and death towards the Jews. And you defend and support this every time you post your stupid video's that dont even prove what you claim, and you get them from islamomoron propaganda sites.


Back to _*Phoneywood!*_



Phoenall said:


> because they don't have a foothold yet, once they do you will find they are savages that will attack in force to cow you and your family, and the law will be siding with them and not you.


You and fuckers like *Roudy* are the only savages I see around here.


----------



## toastman (Apr 22, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Its  even more retarded to not know what WHY means in the context you use it.
> ...



"You and fuckers like *Roudy* are the only savages I see around here"

Oh really, you sure about that? So you're ignoring the scumbag posters who deny the Holocaust in the utmost vulgar ways? Or the posters who express their desires to have all the Jews killed? 
I guess you ignore those posters because they share the same desire to kiss Palestinian ass on a daily basis like you.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



How could Zionists, Europeans planning and executing a European colonial settler project be considered a Jewish project.  Not all Jews were European colonists and not all Jews are European.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 22, 2015)

toastman said:


> Oh really, you sure about that? So you're ignoring the scumbag posters who deny the Holocaust in the utmost vulgar ways? Or the posters who express their desires to have all the Jews killed?
> I guess you ignore those posters because they share the same desire to kiss Palestinian ass on a daily basis like you.


Am I supposed to answer? 

 Or are you going to continue to make more shit up?


----------



## toastman (Apr 22, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Oh really, you sure about that? So you're ignoring the scumbag posters who deny the Holocaust in the utmost vulgar ways? Or the posters who express their desires to have all the Jews killed?
> ...


What did I make up ?


----------



## Humanity (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Caught out again Phoney hahaha!! 

It's like shelling peas proving you a dumbass Phoney!

Actually too easy and it all gets a bit boring!


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Its  even more retarded to not know what WHY means in the context you use it.
> ...






 As I said only a complete retard would ask why in this context when only they can answer the why.
 I will hazard a guess and say the Jewish girls laughed at you and your miniscule penis and your premature emission. or the money lender sent you away because you did not have the backing you needed to borrow the money. Maybe you know that they are so much better than you and have a better chance in life, and it gets right up your nose.

Same thing to you Jew haters, and no amount of bluffing will alter that

Judaism is not what you hate it is the Jews, or the symbolic Jew that you see as being a greedy miser.

Seems that I have hit a raw nerve and you have just realised your cover is blown, so you reply with aggressive abusive foul mouthed tirade like the typical uneducated red neck trailer park trash


 The only definition you have given is one centred around JEW HATRED   deal with it

 STOP LYING as I very rarely mention the holocaust.   Shows you are beaten by facts and reality again

 Definitely lost the plot and the argument so start screaming like a spoilt brat

 Only in your drug induced fantasy world


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...







Because they are only colonists according to islamomoron propaganda. To every one else they are the Legitimate owners of the land returning to claim their property. And that is because if 1923 INTERNATIONAL LAW


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Oh really, you sure about that? So you're ignoring the scumbag posters who deny the Holocaust in the utmost vulgar ways? Or the posters who express their desires to have all the Jews killed?
> ...






 Nothing made up as the truth is posted under your screen name.   You would have went down well in the local Gestapo office in 1930's Germany


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...





 Only in your fantasy world that is ruled by Islamic clerics


----------



## Humanity (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Copy and paste?

You are struggling Phoney!


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...




No Phoney, by definition the are colonists.  They could not  possibly have been legitimate owners of the land, the land as more than 85% of the land was owned by the Christians and Muslims who were living in Palestine.  The Jews colonists from Europe.  They self identified as such.

"
*Zionism:*​*Jewish Colonial Trust


Jewish Colonial Trust Jewish Virtual Library
*​As far as ownership of land, besides the reports in the Survey of Palestine, the UN archives and UN resolutions the UN archives contains official map which breaks out the ownership between Arabs and Jews. Add it up, Jews own about 7% of the land in 1945:







Plus the other references:



 
A Survey of Palestine Volume 2 Berman Jewish Policy Archive NYU Wagner

And: Para 164 of 

A/364
3 September 1947
*OFFICIAL RECORDS OF THE SECOND SESSION OF *
*THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*


*SUPPLEMENT No. 11*



*UNITED NATIONS*
*SPECIAL COMMITTEE*
*ON PALESTINE*



*REPORT TO THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*


164. *The Arab population, despite the strenuous efforts
of Jews to acquire land in Palestine, at present remains
in possession of approximately 85 per cent of the land.*
The provisions of the land transfer regulations of 1940,
which gave effect to the 1939 White Paper policy, have
severely restricted the Jewish efforts to acquire new
land.

A 364 of 3 September 1947


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







And all have been shown to be false in recent weeks,   so your point is what exactly ?

 That you an overturn International Law and take the land of Israel away from its legal owners.  What next building death camps and sending all the Jews there to fulfil the final solution ............


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Jewish Colonial Trust Jewish Virtual Library

Hmm, I think this tells us something.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...




You have not shown the facts, as presented as false.  That's impossible, the facts are the facts as reported by the UN.  Jews owned less than 15% of the land.  Now, what does the fact that the Jews stole the land from the Christians and Muslims, who owned more than 85% of it, have to do with death camps and the final solution? Weren't the death camps operated by Christians and the final solution a German idea?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 I wonder what you an see that no one else can


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 I So if your link shows on one page that the arab muslims only owned 0.8% of Palestine land while the Jews owned 4.8% it is not showing your interpretation to be false. Since when has possessed been the same as owned, a thief can posses your property but they can never own it can they.
 Read again the MANDATE for PALESTINE and see who LEGALLY owned the land and why that was made INTERNATIONAL LAW.
 No they were operated by muslims and the final solution was an Islamic idea from the time of Mohamed. Today it is still touted by hamas and fatah as one of their goals for Palestine.  This is what you support in your every post the genocide of the Jews and Christians so that you can them move on to Europe with your mantra   first Saturday then sunday


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2015)

Nowhere on any page does it show anything other than Arabs owned 85% or more of Palestine.  Your lying does not change fact.  Let's look at the UN map again, a picture is worth a thousand words, as they say:






http://domino.un.org/maps/m0094.jpg


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Whoever owns pieces of private property is irrelevant.

It must be said, however, that the statute of the League of Nations Mandate for Palestine (1922) was itself in contradiction to the provisions of Art. 22 of the League’s Covenant insofar as it incorporated – in the Preamble and in Articles 2, 4, 6 and 7 – the basic provisions of the Balfour Declaration. The Mandate for Palestine in itself violated letter and spirit of Art. 22 of the League’s Covenant, which evokes (in Par. 1), in connection with the protection of the rights of peoples under the Mandate, a “sacred trust of civilization”. 

On the basis of this legal concept, national Palestinian sovereignty was _not annulled_ when Britain was entrusted by the League of Nations with the mandate over Palestine.[6] Furthermore, the mandate over Palestine – as the mandates over Syria, Lebanon, Iraq and Transjordan – fell into category (A) according to the classification of the League of Nations. This category, in distinction from the categories (B) and (C), implied the expectation of early independence.[7] Henry Cattan rightly concludes: “The legal effect under international law of the detachment of Palestine from the Ottoman Empire and of recognition of its people as an independent nation was to make of this country a separate and independent state.”[8] All the legal assumptions relating to the international status of Palestine were based on the principle according to which sovereignty over a mandated territory lies in its inhabitants.[9] This legal notion has also been confirmed in a United Nations report on the origins of the Palestine problem where it is stated that the sovereignty of Palestine (having been classified as falling under a category “A” Mandate) “could not be alienated either by the Mandatory Power or by the League.”[10]

Palestinian-Israeli Conflict​


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




In fact, to allow the British to establish a European colony in Palestine, they had to circumvent the requirements of the Covenant of the LoN, contrary to International law which established how the administration of Class A Mandates (provisional states) was to be handled.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Nowhere on any page does it show anything other than Arabs owned 85% or more of Palestine.  Your lying does not change fact.  Let's look at the UN map again, a picture is worth a thousand words, as they say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Read the legend on the map ignorant savage and see that it was prepared on the instructions of the anti semitic sub committee 2 of the ad hoc committee of the Palestine problem.   It is not a true record


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 Source         organized by the Arab Cause Solidarity Committee        want to try again using an unbiased report


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 The source is invalid if you bother to read the link                  organized by the Arab Cause Solidarity Committee


 The LoN made international law and you are trying to impose 2015 laws on something that happened in 1923


----------



## montelatici (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



What source.  I am A/364, not a subcommittee report.

A/364
3 September 1947
*OFFICIAL RECORDS OF THE SECOND SESSION OF *
*THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*


*SUPPLEMENT No. 11*



*UNITED NATIONS*
*SPECIAL COMMITTEE*
*ON PALESTINE*



*REPORT TO THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY*

*VOLUME 1*


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> As I said only a complete retard would ask why in this context when only they can answer the why.
> I will hazard a guess and say the Jewish girls laughed at you and your miniscule penis and your premature emission. or the money lender sent you away because you did not have the backing you needed to borrow the money. Maybe you know that they are so much better than you and have a better chance in life, and it gets right up your nose.
> 
> Same thing to you Jew haters, and no amount of bluffing will alter that
> ...


I've only had one Jewish girlfriend, who I met in algebra class.

She was an absolute psycho in bed!


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 MANIPULATING THE REPORTS AGAIN TO PREACH YOUR RACIST ANTUI ISRAELI PROPAGANDA


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 24, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > As I said only a complete retard would ask why in this context when only they can answer the why.
> ...







 Trying to get away from your immature fumblings. You do know you sound like some 23 year old virgin don't you bragging about a non existent sex life.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



You are such a silly person.  How can the title of a document be "manipulated".


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 By truncating it and leaving parts out. better to just post the link and take the flak for linking to islamomoron propaganda.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Trying to get away from your immature fumblings.


No, just responding you to bringing up me and Jewish women.




Phoenall said:


> You do know you sound like some 23 year old virgin don't you bragging about a non existent sex life.


I wasn't a virgin when I was 23.

Get back on topic, asshole!


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to get away from your immature fumblings.
> ...






 See just another 23 year old virgin bragging about his conquests with his right hand.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> See just another 23 year old virgin bragging about his conquests with his right hand.


Don't tell me you've never used your left hand and acted like you were on a first date?

Now back to the thread topic...

...it's a little hard to leave when you have over 500 roadblocks and checkpoints restricting your movements on _YOUR OWN FUCKING PROPERTY!_


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > See just another 23 year old virgin bragging about his conquests with his right hand.
> ...






That was as a result of terrorist attacks on Jewish children, so is allowed under the Geneva conventions.

 And your source is telling RACIST LIES as the Palestinians deliberately register their vehicles to get the different coloured number plate. The green number plates are issued by the Palestinians not by the Israelis.
 The orange roads are in Israel so the Palestinians have no right to enter Israel.

 You should really check on your links first dildo because you show yourself to be a Jew Hater when you use the anti semitic sites for your information.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I left nothing out.  You are making things up, as usual.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > See just another 23 year old virgin bragging about his conquests with his right hand.
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 If they didn't practice terrorism then they would not be subject to military law, or is that concept too hard for you to understand. If you were throwing water bombs at children the courts would put an injunction in place. Well that is what Israel has done in the west bank.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> That was as a result of terrorist attacks on Jewish children, so is allowed under the Geneva conventions.


You're such a fuckin' liar!

Quote the specific GC to back up your claim.



Phoenall said:


> And your source is telling RACIST LIES as the Palestinians deliberately register their vehicles to get the different coloured number plate. The green number plates are issued by the Palestinians not by the Israelis.
> The orange roads are in Israel so the Palestinians have no right to enter Israel.


There are orange roads in the West Bank, you dumbass!



Phoenall said:


> You should really check on your links first dildo because you show yourself to be a Jew Hater when you use the anti semitic sites for your information.


You keep pushing that lie, because you're an immature little 15 year old.

Now fuck off, it's past your bedtime.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> If they didn't practice terrorism then they would not be subject to military law, or is that concept too hard for you to understand. If you were throwing water bombs at children the courts would put an injunction in place. Well that is what Israel has done in the west bank.


You're so full of shit!

Take your life, you fuckin' loser.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > That was as a result of terrorist attacks on Jewish children, so is allowed under the Geneva conventions.
> ...






 Why cant you read it yourself, you got the link to the source and now you want more

 Not quite they are in the parts of the west bank that the Palestinians handed over to the Jews


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > If they didn't practice terrorism then they would not be subject to military law, or is that concept too hard for you to understand. If you were throwing water bombs at children the courts would put an injunction in place. Well that is what Israel has done in the west bank.
> ...






 You have just proven that you are a Jew Hater by your outburst, really I should complain and have you removed from the board for trolling


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> You have just proven that you are a Jew Hater by your outburst, really I should complain and have you removed from the board for trolling


Another tactic by the pro-Israeli crowd, is to try and silence their critics.  Somewhat like what a bunch of Israeli doctors are doing with a letter to get the editor of the Lancet fired, because of an editorial...

*Israel’s War against The Lancet: When Medicine and Politics Mix*

...criticizing Israel's disproportionate use of force in the Gaza campaign last summer.

You don't have the stones (or moral integrity) to take responsibility for your actions, so you try to silence anyone who speaks out about those actions.

Fuck you, retard, you're a scumbag to the core!


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Why cant you read it yourself, you got the link to the source and now you want more


You made the claim, you back it up, punk!

BTW, we both know you can't.




Phoenall said:


> Not quite they are in the parts of the west bank that the Palestinians handed over to the Jews


You're a perfect example of why the Israeli's are the bad guys.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > You have just proven that you are a Jew Hater by your outburst, really I should complain and have you removed from the board for trolling
> ...






 Very mixed up aren't you dildo as I am not living in Israel, nor am I a Jew.

 But do explain why a  medical journal is involving itself in politics and allowing LIES to be published.

 From your link we see this


"The report did chide the authors for not being more open about affiliations with organisations that might have had a stake in the “situation in Gaza”, something _The Lancet_ editors were recommended to rectify in due course.

Some language was also taken to task – that a mere 5 percent of Israeli academics who had pleaded with the government to halt aggression in Gaza implied that “the rest” were “complicit in the massacre and destruction of Gaza” was deemed extreme."

 Seems it was done for purely anti Israeli reasons and not for medical ones ...............


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Why cant you read it yourself, you got the link to the source and now you want more
> ...






 I did I provided a link...........................Is that like your claim that the Israelis are using poison gas to kill thousands of arab muslims ?


 Keep telling you I am not an Israeli..................seems that you don't understand English


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> I did I provided a link...........................


You didn't provide shit!



Phoenall said:


> Is that like your claim that the Israelis are using poison gas to kill thousands of arab muslims ?


No, that's your claim.



Phoenall said:


> Keep telling you I am not an Israeli..................seems that you don't understand English


You're an Israeli bitch! Same thing.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Very mixed up aren't you dildo as I am not living in Israel, nor am I a Jew.
> 
> But do explain why a  medical journal is involving itself in politics and allowing LIES to be published.
> 
> ...


That's your opinion.  You have a right to have one.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > I did I provided a link...........................
> ...






 Look again


 Nope that is what you claimed when asked to show the Israelis using poison gas to kill the arab muslims, and you posted a video of crowd control using tear gas.

I am no ones bitch, unlike you who presents like a bitch on heat all the time.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Very mixed up aren't you dildo as I am not living in Israel, nor am I a Jew.
> ...





 Yes I do and I base it on the facts that I can see, which in this case shows the people who wrote the peace were heavily biased against Israel.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Yes I do and I base it on the facts that I can see, which in this case shows the people who wrote the peace were heavily biased against Israel.


I don't argue against what someone believes.   You're free to believe whatever you want.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Look again
> 
> 
> Nope that is what you claimed when asked to show the Israelis using poison gas to kill the arab muslims, and you posted a video of crowd control using tear gas.
> ...


The only problem with that is, I didn't claim that.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Look again
> ...






 YOU DID


----------

